# Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?



## Johnnie Walker (5. Mai 2014)

.....


----------



## Franky (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Ich hoffe nicht, dass wir so schizophrene Umstände bekommen, wie sie mitunter in den Staaten vorherrschen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Würde mir gefallen, Angeln im Fernsehen, eigene Angelsender, Angeln als Selbstverständlichkeit, bundesweit Veranstaltungen das ganze Jahr, Angler die dann auch davon leben können (nicht nur wie bei uns Händler und Industrie, sondern Angler durch Angelerfolge), jeden Tag überall Berichte, Stellugnahmen, Interviews, und, und, und,  - ja, hätte was..

Wirds nur so nie geben bei uns, da ist vorher das Angeln schon verboten worden...


----------



## pike-81 (5. Mai 2014)

Moinsen!
Erstmal ist das ganze Getue da drüben stark übertrieben. 
Die ganzen Teamangler und Möchtegern-Profis bei uns sind doch schon ausufernd. 
Außerdem haben wir in Deutschland doch überhaupt nicht die Gewässersituation für einen solchen Boom. 
Wenn man ehrlich ist, ist der Angeldruck jetzt schon mancherorts enorm. 
Wo soll das hinführen?
Wollen wir alle Gewässer in Forellenteiche mit Releasegebot verwandeln?
Dann wäre mir die Vergangenheit, der Wurmbader nach Feierabend, wesentlich lieber. 
Petri


----------



## Perca3.0 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ....Inwiefern wird sich die Angelei hierzulande wohl in den nächsten 10 Jahren entwickeln?...


Interessante und spannende Frage.

Spannend wird vor allem sein zu beobachten wie die Angelgerätehersteller sich weiterentwickeln oder wie sie sich positionieren. Vor allem wie sich deren vornehmlich ökonomisches Interesse auf die Fischerei insgesamt auswirkt. Vielleicht sponsern die Angelgerätehersteller ja irgendwann ganze Angelvereine. "Angelverein Rapalla Bremen" z.B. Mit Geld für Besatz und Gewässerpflege.

Der Vergleichs mit den USA ist natürlich etwas schwierig, da wie pike81 schon angemerkt hat, die Gewässersituation in den USA eine ganz andere ist. Dort: Viel Wasser, relativ wenig "Wassernutzer". Hier: Wenig Wasser, sehr viele "Wassernutzer".


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



> aufwändigere und beeindruckendere Videos


Na ja, ein paar wenige davon vielleicht - ein Großteil ist IMO schlecht gemachter Müll mit kaum Informationsgehalt und völlig unreflektiertem Nachgemache. 

Da gehts IMO mehr um reine Selbstdarstellung als ums eigentliche Angeln - heutzutage meint doch jeder Hampel, irgendwas pseudo-teamanglerisch abdrehen zu müssen.

Abgesehen davon kann man die amerikanischen (Gewässer-)Verhältnisse einfach nicht auf unsere hier übertragen. Das sind komplett zwei paar Stiefel.

Nur weil Videos etwas suggerieren, muss es woanders noch lange nicht der Realität entsprechen bzw. dort 1:1 anwendbar sein (auch wenn so mancher das offenbar glaubt).

Sieht man doch z. B. auch am Baitcaster-Kaufwahn: Wie viele Leute wollen sich son Ding holen, obwohl sie dafür eigentlich gar keine Verwendung haben und/oder eine andere Combo evtl. viel besser geeignet wäre.

Das ist in vielen Fällen rausgeschmissenes Geld - die Leute haben ja z. T. nicht mal Lust, das Werfen damit anständig zu üben. Aber Hauptsache Baitcaster, nä?

Genauso platzintensive Methoden (jetzt nicht unbedingt beim Spinnfischen), die irgendwo im Ausland einwandfrei funktionieren, weil es dort eben genügend Platz gibt.

Aber die am kleinen Vereinsteich nur für Stress sorgen, weil sie anderen Mitanglern quasi den Platz wegnehmen.

Wo eine Methode usw. herkommt ist völlig egal - wenn sie nicht richtig auf einheimische Gefilde übertragbar ist und dort z. T. nur Stress verursacht, ist das Ganze ziemlich fürn A******.

Auch auf die Signal-Formel-1-Klamotten der Amis usw. kann ich liebend gerne verzichten. Ebenso auf den "Barschgriff", der ursprünglich für Schwarzbarsche mit riesigem, vergleichsweise sehr stabilem und unpergamentigem Maul entwickelt wurde. Barsch ist eben nicht gleich Barsch.

Ist eben im Einzelfall abzuwägen - Methoden wie Dropshot oder Finesse-Rigs sind wiederum ein großer Gewinn auch fürs hiesige Angeln.

Aber ne 1:1-Übertragung ist IMO aus genannten Gründen nicht möglich. Da sind die Strukturen und Mentalitäten einfach zu grundverschieden.

Dass das Angeln aber hier bei uns allgemein einen höheren Stellenwert in Sachen Akzeptanz haben sollte, ist aber ganz klar.

Das erreicht man aber IMO nicht, indem man irgendwelche Ami-Methoden einfach kopiert und Modetrends hirnlos hinterherrennt. Das sorgt evtl. für mehr Abneigung als Zuspruch.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Niemals würde hierzulande eine Staatliche Institution als Unterstützer oder Sponsor für eine Wettfischveranstaltung herhalten.
Im Ami Video dagegen, prangt an der Rückwand der Showbühne:

*Benefiting
Texas
Parks &Wildlife*

Die anderen Amiallüren haben unsere Baitcasterjünglinge schon lange eins zu eins adaptiert!
Vom Maulausrenkhebel und Werbeträger-Papageien Outfit, bis zum weibischen Gekreische auf youtube Filmchen, wenn nur ein einigermaßen tauglicher Fisch gefangen wird.

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Danke, Jürgen.

Die Angelei in Deutschland wird sich gar nicht entwickeln - von nachgekupferten stets "neuen" Superködern einmal abgesehen.

Es gibt aber nach wie vor Extremangler, die wohl und auch unausweichlich mit dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetz konfrontiert werden.

Dann haben sich Poser - Aussagen wie "fange 300 Zander im Jahr" ( hoffentlich) bald verabschiedet.

Wer mit Fischen spielen möchte, kann dies gerne im nicht weit entfernten Holland treiben.

Ansonsten auch gerne nach Amiland auswandern.

Die amis treiben´s nicht nur in wenigen Sparten ziemlich schlimm ; da sind die sensibleren Europäer nich selten die berühmten 2 Nasenlängen voraus 

R.S.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Wenn die die Lage so entwickelt wie ich es "drüben" kennen 
gelernt habe dann freue ich mich darauf!


----------



## Purist (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Spannend wird vor allem sein zu beobachten wie die Angelgerätehersteller  sich weiterentwickeln oder wie sie sich positionieren. Vor allem wie  sich deren vornehmlich ökonomisches Interesse auf die Fischerei  insgesamt auswirkt. Vielleicht sponsern die Angelgerätehersteller ja  irgendwann ganze Angelvereine. "Angelverein Rapalla Bremen" z.B. Mit  Geld für Besatz und Gewässerpflege.




Momentan sieht's doch so aus, dass man aus Bequemlichkeit lieber die Trends aus anderen Ländern in Deutschland zu etablieren versucht, C&R inklusive, schließlich ist nur viel Fisch ein Weg mehr Leute in Deutschland an die Rute zu bringen. 
Das ist deutlich billiger, als sich umständilich bedarfsgerecht dem heimischen Markt anzupassen oder gar Vereine zu sponsorn. Dem würde auch das deutsche Vereinsrecht im Weg stehen, wohin das führt, wenn es trotzdem getan wird, sieht man z.B. beim ADAC oder auch jedem großen "Fußball-Club". 

Ich denke eher, die Branche ist froh hier in Deutschland keinen Besatz finanzieren zu müssen, das machen die (dummen) Angler brav selber, genauso wie die Gewässerpflege, bei manch einem hat das einreden von Autoren und "Teamanglern", dass man Fische zurücksetzen soll, sogar schon gefruchtet. 

Viele Petrijünger stehen auf Englisch, Trikothemdchen und auch den US-Profikram.. und kaufen dann trotzdem lieber japan-style Produkte, weil die Barsche bei uns eher Zwerge sind. 

Trotzdem, die Tendenz geht zu: Leistung, Wettbewerb, Action und bezüglich der Branche: (scheinbar) grenzenloses Wachstum, Umsatz.. und möglichst viel Rendite für die Anleger.. und das erreicht man nur mit immer mehr Kunden.

Daher kann ich Thomas sogar verstehen, aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen , dem stehen in Deutschland noch Vereine, Verbände, Gesetze und einige Angler entgegen, die nichts vom Ausschlachten des Hobbys halten, weder im Umgang mit den Fischen, noch mit dem, was es eigentlich auch bieten kann: Erholung vom Alltag, Naturerlebnis, evtl. Ruhe.. und leckere, frische Fische für die Pfanne.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Purist schrieb:


> Momentan sieht's doch so aus, dass man aus Bequemlichkeit lieber die Trends aus anderen Ländern in Deutschland zu etablieren versucht, C&R inklusive, schließlich ist nur viel Fisch ein Weg mehr Leute in Deutschland an die Rute zu bringen.



Was ist dir denn lieber? Den Grossbarschbestand eines Gewässers innherhalb von 3 Wochen platt machen und dann 5 das Gewässer 5 Jahre sperren, um das Ganze zu wiederholen?



> Das ist deutlich billiger, als sich umständilich bedarfsgerecht dem heimischen Markt anzupassen oder gar Vereine zu sponsorn. Dem würde auch das deutsche Vereinsrecht im Weg stehen, wohin das führt, wenn es trotzdem getan wird, sieht man z.B. beim ADAC oder auch jedem großen "Fußball-Club".
> 
> Ich denke eher, die Branche ist froh hier in Deutschland keinen Besatz finanzieren zu müssen, das machen die (dummen) Angler brav selber, genauso wie die Gewässerpflege, bei manch einem hat das einreden von Autoren und "Teamanglern", dass man Fische zurücksetzen soll, sogar schon gefruchtet.
> 
> Viele Petrijünger stehen auf Englisch, Trikothemdchen und auch den US-Profikram.. und kaufen dann trotzdem lieber japan-style Produkte, weil die Barsche bei uns eher Zwerge sind.


Selten sowas wirres gelesen. Getrieben von Neid.



> Trotzdem, die Tendenz geht zu: Leistung, Wettbewerb, Action und bezüglich der Branche: (scheinbar) grenzenloses Wachstum, Umsatz.. und möglichst viel Rendite für die Anleger.. und das erreicht man nur mit immer mehr Kunden.
> 
> Daher kann ich Thomas sogar verstehen, aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen , dem stehen in Deutschland noch Vereine, Verbände, Gesetze und einige Angler entgegen, die nichts vom Ausschlachten des Hobbys halten, weder im Umgang mit den Fischen, noch mit dem, was es eigentlich auch bieten kann: Erholung vom Alltag, Naturerlebnis, evtl. Ruhe.. und leckere, frische Fische für die Pfanne.


Wachstum und Umsatz = besseres Gerät und eine bessere Lobby sind nicht unbedingt schlecht...Der Wurmbader wird ja auch nicht gezwungen nun eine +500 Euro Rute zu kaufen, oder einen +20 Euro Wobbler. Er hat lediglich die Möglichkeit dazu.

Amerikanische Verhältnisse werden wir wohl hier nicht so schnell bekommen. Die Entwicklung der Angelszene gefällt mir aber. Vor allem unter dem Gesichtspunkt der ständigen Anfeindungen der "Naturschutzverbände", einiger Politiker und unserer eigenen Verbände ist eine Weiterentwicklung zwingend nötig.

Welcher Angeltyp wird wohl mehr Gehör finden und ganz Allgemein ernster genommen werden?

Der betrunkene Wurmbader im Unterhemd ist es leider nicht.


----------



## Jose (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ...Inwiefern wird sich die Angelei hierzulande wohl in den nächsten 10 Jahren entwickeln? ...


@Johnnie, setz doch nicht so einen engen zeitkorridor.

klar ist, die angelindustrie, ausgehend von profitmaximierung und US als wegweiser, wird uns weiter zuschmeissen mit "gier-ist-geil"-produkten, sprich das ist besser/fängt mehr als all dein trutschiges tackle - und die herden werden folgen und kaufen und kaufen und kaufen und immer hipper werden und (danke an jürgen#6) nicht nur spitz kreischen beim fang sondern auch noch feuchte hosen kriegen (und im video zeigen) - mit anderten worten: abgang überall.

das wird sicher die nächsten zehn jahre formen.

denken wir aber ein bisschen weiter in die zukunft, dann wird es für den normalo-angler meiner meinung nach keine mehr geben, zukunft meine ich.

immer mehr menschen, immer mehr ressourcen-verbrauch, immer mehr gegensteuerung, in kaputtem land 'oasen' zu erhalten. immer mehr ausweisung absoluter schon-, schutzflächen (prof. tinca fragen). ich seh das noch nicht mal als teufelswerk sogenannter gutmenschen - ich seh das als zwangsläufige folge unserer übervölkerten länder.

pilze suchen, brombeeren pflücken, die schnecken sind ja schon tabu, vergesst das alles, in mittelfristiger zukunft werden wir vor jedem (geschützen!) gänseblümchen stehen und es nicht pflücken.

mag jetzt ein bisschen maniriert klingen - aber unter uns anglern: wer hat sich nicht schon mal gefragt, ob unsere hehre waidgerechtigkeit eigentlich nur gedöns ist? ich meine nicht den herzstich oder so, sondern die immer öfter selbstgewählten und vor sich als monstranz hergetragenen "schonzeiten".
eigentlich, eigentlich, denke ich mir oft, um dem fisch (z.b. im rhein) eine chance zu geben  seinen lebensraum zu füllen, eigentlich sollte ich gar nicht mehr angeln gehen. C&R wäre auch daneben, wozu die risiken in kauf nehmen?

ich denke also eher, dass in 10 + zig jahren bei uns angeln nicht mehr akzeptiert werden wird, weil 'mensch'  auch mal 'nen fisch im wasser sehen möchte. klar, die mit GELD, die werden in den großflächigen geschützen ressourcen "hegerisch" tätig sein dürfen. wie immer schon.

"amerikanische verhältnisse" also? nöö, uns fehlen deren weiten - und freies waffentragen, auch so ein amerikanisches ding, das wird es bei uns sowieso niemals geben. das finde ich noch bedauerlicher...



schaut mal im jagdmuseum in münchen vorbei, abtlg. fischerei - und vergesst die tempos nicht. zum heulen, was früher am/im wasser los war, zum heulen, welche reste wir heute befischen. viele tempos mitnehmen :c


----------



## kati48268 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde mir gefallen, Angeln im Fernsehen, eigene Angelsender, Angeln als Selbstverständlichkeit, bundesweit Veranstaltungen das ganze Jahr, Angler die dann auch davon leben können (nicht nur wie bei uns Händler und Industrie, sondern Angler durch Angelerfolge), jeden Tag überall Berichte, Stellugnahmen, Interviews, und, und, und,  - ja, hätte was..
> 
> Wirds nur so nie geben bei uns, da ist vorher das Angeln schon verboten worden...


Dem schließe ich mich an.

Wobei man beachten sollte, dass die US-Profi-Bass-Liga mit dem normalen Ami-Angler vermutlich genauso viel zu tun hat wie die Formel 1 hier mit dem VW-Club-Pusemuckel.

Ein realistischeres Bild hat uns Boardie Janbr geliefert; mit Betonung darauf, das dies seine Region betrifft.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2011/interview-ausgewandert-janbr-ohio-usa.html


----------



## Mikey3110 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Jose schrieb:


> ich denke also eher, dass in 10 + zig jahren bei uns angeln nicht mehr akzeptiert werden wird, weil 'mensch'  auch mal 'nen fisch im wasser sehen möchte. klar, die mit GELD, die werden in den großflächigen geschützen ressourcen "hegerisch" tätig sein dürfen.



Jap, das halte ich durchaus auch für möglich. Der Einfluss der Tierschutzorgas wird immer größer und den Druck spüren wir Angler auch schon. Ich schüttel immer den Kopf, wenn ich Videos sehe wo lautstark geprahlt wird "und jetzt wird der Fisch releaseeed". Da kann ich doch gleich das Video auf der Peta-Facebookseite teilen mit dem Kommentar "Hallo, ich fange Fische nur zum Spaß und seht her, wie ich ihm dem Widerhaken aus dem Maul reiße" (Ironie aus)

Mal ehrlich... Ich lese immer öfters, dass geprahlt wird mit "ich bin 10x/Woche angeln", "Hier der 6te Ü-90-Zander diese Woche" und und und. Öhm... Ist das ein Wettkampf??? Wenn das so weiter geht schiebt uns das Tierschutzrecht einen Riegel davor. Mache mir null Sorgen, dass wir Ami-Verhältnisse bekommen. Eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Tendenziell ist ja das "Youtuben" ein Trend,der auf alle Bereiche des Wirkens von Menschen genutzt wird.Als Trend Richtung amerikanischen Verhältnissen glaube ich kaum,das ist erstens eine Mentalitätssache,zweitens muss die Flora und Fauna das hergeben,was in Deutschland so nicht gegeben ist.

Teamangler und Co sind für mich auch weniger relevant,da diese auch meistens mit dem Hintergrund sich präsentieren um etwas zu vermarkten.Sich selbst oder eben die Industrie.

Das ist in der heutigen Zeit via Medium Internet eine günstige Alternative und rückt die Zielgruppen die man hat näher an,erreicht sie Einfacher,anstelle von Tv und Co..

Ich hab auch eher das Gefühl,das dass Anglertum geringer wird,zumindest mein Eindruck meiner Region,meiner Altersklasse.Zumal das Geld auch Teilweise für das Tackle nicht mal mehr vorhanden ist.

In Amerika sind die Dinge eh immer etwas "Dicker" und "Heftiger",auch was die Aussendarstellung anbelangt.Siehe Autos fahren usw. usw.!

Das ganze Thema bedarf generell einer tiefschichtigen Betrachtung,da Gesetzgeber ebenfalls einen Einfluss nehmen.Lobby nicht zu vergessen.

Lg


----------



## Surf (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Gute Frage... ich glaube die Amerikaner stehen da einfach in einer ganz anderen Tradition zum Jagd und Angelsport. Und lassen sich da auch nix reinreden von irgendwem, das ist ggenau so als würde man in Deutschland ernsthaft dicke deutsche Karren verbieten und ein Tempolimit einführen!! 
Auch hat die Sportförderung als Ehrensache einen ganz anderen Wert als hier. Es gibt Angler die von ihrem College gesponsert werden usw. philantrophisches Engagement, das investieren in Erfolge und sich mal vorbehaltlos über jemanden zu freuen ist hier noch nicht rüber geschwappt. Auch wenn deine Sportart nicht von jedem gemacht wird wirst du dort doch von jedem vorbehaltslos Anerkennung für deine Erfolge ernten. 
In Deutschland?  Nein! S.o. ! 
Finde ich das gut? Ich beneide die Amis um ihre Begeisterung für Sport, davon könnten wir uns mal eine scheibe abschneiden! Dieses ewige "ja aber" wenn sich die Fans freuen,  nur damit man die Schnauze auf machen kann ist zum kotzen! Ein Hype beim angeln würde in Deutschland sicherlich als letztes kommen, meiner Meinung nach sind da andere europäische Länder näher dran und haben auch größeres Potential.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> Der Einfluss der Tierschutzorgas wird immer größer und den Druck spüren wir Angler auch schon. Ich schüttel immer den Kopf, wenn ich Videos sehe wo ...


Da ist allerdings die Frage, wo der eigentliche Fehler liegt,
in den unsinnigen Gesetzen, der kranken Mainstream-Meinung-Entwicklung,...
oder beim Umgang damit.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Kurz und knapp :

Weder der *Stellenwert des Angelns als Kulturgut der Gesellschaft*

noch die *natürlichen Voraussetzungen / Gewässer*

noch die *gesetzliche Grundlage*

lassen amerikanische Verhältnisse zu.

Das war´s dann schon.

R.S.


----------



## Xylence (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sponsern die Angelgerätehersteller ja irgendwann ganze Angelvereine. "Angelverein Rapalla Bremen" z.B. Mit Geld für Besatz und Gewässerpflege.




Und dann gibt es Wettkämpfe. AV Rapalla Bremen vs. AV Sensas Hamburg. Jedes Team fährt mit Booten raus und am Ufer stehen Fans wie im Stadion mit Trommeln und Fahnen. DFB (Deutscher Fischer Bund) Pokal gibts dann auch noch oben drauf, dann singen die Fans: "Berlin, Berlin, wir paddeln nach Berlin". Zusätzlich  wird Sport1 vor Ort sein und live berichten. 

Nein, Spaß bei Seite aber sowas kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Nicht in unserem Land.


----------



## labralehn (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

In Süd-Deutschland gibts teilweise null Toleranz gegenüber Anglern. 

Da wird durch die Ruten gelaufen, werden Bälle an die Angelstelle geworfen, die dann der Hund wieder herausholt und anderes, was nicht notwendig wäre.

Man kann doch auch schliesslich nicht jedesmal sein Angelzeug packen und weiterziehen.

Sagt man was, heisst es gleich "immer die Angler".

Das man aber als Angler sogar Geld dafür zahlt, um überhaupt dort am Wasser angeln zu dürfen, interessent die wenigsten.

Sowas erlebe ich beispielsweise in Frankreich und Luxemburg nicht.
Angeln wird dort noch ganz anders gesehen, als hier in Süddeutschland.
Da wird einfach akzeptiert, daß dort an dem Platz gerade jemand angelt und man den nicht stören will.

Ich glaube nicht daran, daß sich da in Deutschland noch etwas ändern wird. Das wird eher noch schlimmer werden.

Solche Verhältnisse wie in USA, wird man hier wohl nie erleben. Leider.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



labralehn schrieb:


> In Süd-Deutschland gibts teilweise null Toleranz gegenüber Anglern.
> 
> Da wird durch die Ruten gelaufen, werden Bälle an die Angelstelle geworfen, die dann der Hund wieder herausholt und anderes, was nicht notwendig wäre.
> 
> ...



Das hat nicht mal direkt mit dem Umstand zu tun,das du da angelst.Einem nicht geringen Teil der Bundesdeutschen Michel ist RÜCKSICHT gegenüber anderen, mittlerweile ein Fremdwort.

Andere Länder sind da nicht nur mit dem Angeln weiter..anscheinend liegt man auch mit dem Kopfinhalt ihrer Bevölkerung
vorn.


----------



## cafabu (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Moinsen,
an eine Entwicklung a la USA glaube ich auch nicht.
Dagegen spricht schon im Vergleich die Infrastrukturen. 
Deutschland im Laufe der langen Geschichte immer dichter Besiedelt. Natur ist verdrängt worden und der Rest absolut schützenswert. Da gibt es kaum noch Freiraum für Endwicklungen. Schutz des minimalen Restes geht vor allem.
Amerika (USA) erst seit 200 Jahren am expandieren. Größe und Weite ist im Kopf der Amerikaner unendlich. Der Naturschutz hat dort, sozial betrachtet, einen viel niedrigeren Wert als bei uns. Jagen und Angeln ist dort noch ein "Naturrecht" aus der Siedlerzeit.
Für mich stellt sich eher die Frage: Haben wir irgendwann ein Angel Europa, oder bleibt es länderindividuell und bekommen wir japanische Verhältnisse?
Carsten


----------



## H.Senge (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Ich glaube die Leute hätten schon Bock drauf.

Ob sie jetzt Berlin tag und Nacht oder einen Angler anschauen. Inhalt ist das letzte was den Zuschauer von heute interessiert.


Die Gewässersituation ist wohl durchaus so, dass man Wettkämpfe durchführen kann auch im größten Stil.

Angeldruck halte ich für extrem überbewertet.


Das einzige und größte Manko ist definitiv die Gesetzeslage.

In Deutschland brauchst du erstmal einen Angelschein. Das bedeutet einen Kurs, Zeit und Geld. 

Für nur ma kurz ausprobieren ein ziemlicher Aufwand.

Es muss möglich sein, einfach ans Wasser zu gehen und zu angeln wie in den USA, damit man angeln als Volkssport etablieren kann.

Hinzu kommt, dass man für jeden Gewässerabschnitt und jeden Flusskilometer eigene Berechtigungsscheine braucht, bzw gar nicht bekommt.


Es ist nahezu unmöglich sich in Deutschland legal an ein Gewässer zu stellen ohne vorher recherchiert zu haben wo es denn die Karten gibt und wer der hiesige Pächter ist, welche Mindestmaße gelten usw usw.


Der bürokratische Dschungel ist einfach zu dicht.


Ich würde mich freuen wenn es so wäre, wie Thomas das Szenario beschreibt.


Sicher würde der ein oder andere Fisch mehr gequält oder verangelt werden.
Aber sobald Millionensponsoren ein interesse am erhalt des Angelsports hätten, glaubt ihr jawohl, dass Artenerhalt und Gewässerschutz und Anerkennung das kleinste Problem wird.


Das ist utilitaristisch in der heutigen Zeit definitiv rein Objektiv und ohne jegliche Moral definitiv zu befürworten, aus dem Angelsport einen Massenhype zu machen.


Sofern eine Liga gebildet wird, und man sicher sein kann, dass in 50 Jahren das interesse auch besteht und es keine Schlacht von 3 Saisons wird.





Liebe Grüße
Heino


----------



## Franky (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Carsten und Heiko bringen es m. E. gut auf den Punkt. Was ich mit "Schizophrenie" meine bezieht sich mitunter auf den Umgang der Angler mit ihrer Umgebung.
Es werden (kein Witz) Tausende Dollar Strafe fällig, wenn Du ein Apfelkerngehäuse aus dem Auto ins Gebüsch schmeisst (und die Highway Patrol dich dabei "erwischt"), Du kommst in den Knast, wenn Du Deinem Hund vergisst das Schälchen Wasser hinzustellen/aufzufüllen (ähnliches in Cape Coral erlebt) - darfst aber den gefangenen Fisch am Haken quer über den Steg schlenzen, ohne dass jemand auf die Idee kommt, Dich auf bessere Umgangsweise hinzuweisen. Mir haben dabei die Erlebnisse sowohl im Nordosten als auch in Florida gereicht, die Hutkrempe anschwellen zu lassen.
Mir persönlich würde die "öffentliche" Akzeptanz, die nicht nur der Angelei dort entgegen gebracht wird, jedoch in Deutschland schon mehr als reichen.
Das Geräteangebot drüben ist gigagantisch  Aber der Großteil davon ist auch hier zu kriegen - und den restlichen Kleinkrams wird man nicht brauchen können, weil wirklich zu spezifisch auf hiesige Fische abgestimmt. Nicht alles, was auf "Schwarzbarsch" funzt ist auch hier ein Renner!
Dafür vermisse ich "drüben" die feine Angelei, wie man sie hier auf dem Kontinent pflegt. Wirbel und Einhänger bekommt man mitunter nur in Größen, die hier "aaltauglich" sind (muss mal schauen, ob ich noch was finde).
Nicht alles, was drüben so glänzt, ist auch tatsächlich "Gold" - wo viel Glanz, da meist auch einiges an "Rost".


----------



## SnakeEater (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Jane, Hinz und Kunz erlauben überall angeln gehn zu dürfen, fürn paar Kröten im Jahr und ohne Prüfung?
Wenn ich mir das vorstelle was sich dann für Idioten an meinem See tummeln würden wird mir ganz anders.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



SnakeEater schrieb:


> Jane, Hinz und Kunz erlauben überall angeln gehn zu dürfen, fürn paar Kröten im Jahr und ohne Prüfung?
> Wenn ich mir das vorstelle was sich dann für Idioten an meinem See tummeln würden wird mir ganz anders.



Oha..es droht der Untergang des zivilisierten Angel D

Mal ehrlich..bereits heute hast du auch weiss Gott genug "geprüfte" Idioten am Wasser.

Ob sich jemand am Gewässer wie eine Wildsau benimmt,ist nicht vom Prüfungswisch abhängig sondern vom gesunden Menschenverstand.


----------



## H.Senge (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Der fischereischein ist der absolute witz. Den habe ich damals mit 11 jahren 4 wochen vor meinem 12. geburtstag gemacht, habe damals schon nicht wirklich viel dafür gelernt und dann trotzdem zielsicher den aal angekreuzt neben dem aalbild, wo man noch waller und hecht zur auswahl hatte.


Das was heutzutage in der prüfung vermittelt wird, ist ein schlechter witz.


Dann lernst du was ne blumenkohlkrankheit ist und woran man salmoniden erkennt und dann besteht man das.




Ich habe wirklich mittlerweile viele in meinem freundeskreis, die auch gern angeln würden, weil ich ihnen viel erzähle. Aber dass ich sie nicht mit ans wasser nehmen darf, aber meinen 10 jährigen neffen fische töten lassen darf, geht nicht in meinen kopf sorry.


Jetzt könnte man sagen, sollen sie halt den schein machen wenn alles so easy ist.


Die nächsten NICHT ausgebuchten kurse sind irgendwann im februar 2015 oder werden wochentags um 15 uhr angeboten. Super.


Es ist unmöglich zur zeit in hamburg ohne ein jahr vorplanung den schein zu machen. Da hat doch keiner bock drauf.



Ich bin dafür den test schwerer zu machen, dafür jederzeit im bezirksamt die prüfung machen zu können.


Lernen tut der prüfling dann slbst zu hause.

Wenn er sich bereit fühlt geht er ins amt, setzt sich an einen prüfungspc und spult die 90 fragen runter. Fertig.




Und das hat nichts mit zerstörung der idylle durch das ankarren von idioten zu tun, sondern zugänglichkeit zu einem hobby. 


Angler sind nicht so wichtig wie sie sich gerne fühlen


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



> Der Fischereischein ist der absolute witz.



Stimmt und jeder der einen IQ von knapp über 70 hat, besteht diese Prüfung auch!
Wer sich dann noch etwas darauf einbildet, diesen Idiotentest bestanden zu haben, tut mir leid!
Das Gedönse mit der Prüfung und Kurszwang(200€!), wie hier in BW ist eine reine Geldbeschaffungsmaßnahme, vor allem vom Landesverband und den ausrichtenden Vereinen!

Jürgen


----------



## SnakeEater (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Ach ich hab keinen Bock euren Mist zu entwirren und mich zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Fin (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Würde ich begrüßen. Also die amerikanischen Gewässer, den Bestand und den vergleichsweise niedrigen Angeldruck. Ob jemand mit Baitcaster und Trikot angelt ist mir relativ egal. Und wenn alle ihre Fische mit Maulgriff releasen umso besser, so lange ich meine abschlagen darf.#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Es geht doch nicht ums entwirren.
Fakt ist,das andere Länder uns da Meilenweit voraus sind..seien es allg.bürokratische Hürden aber auch was Wettbewerbe angeht.
Richtig,vieles kann man nicht 1:1 auf D übertragen.

Leider

Ob man Wettbewerbe ala Bassmaster Classics nun mag oder nicht-die haben Zuschauerzahlen von denen hierzulande andere Sportarten träumen.Und letztendlich wird auch dort niemand zum zuschauen oder aktiver Teilnahme gezwungen.In d. USA rangiert die Angelbranche übr.unter den 10 grössten Wirtschaftszweigen!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht ums entwirren.
> Fakt ist,das andere Länder uns da Meilenweit voraus sind..seien es allg.bürokratische Hürden aber auch was Wettbewerbe angeht.
> Richtig,vieles kann man nicht 1:1 auf D übertragen.




Je nach Betrachtungsweise kann man auch behaupten, die anderen Länder sind uns meilenweit hinterher. 

Mit der Tierschutzbrille betrachtet agiert die BRD geradezu vorbildlich und alle anderen Länder können sich eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Stimmt und jeder der einen IQ von knapp über 70 hat, besteht diese Prüfung auch!
> Wer sich dann noch etwas darauf einbildet, diesen Idiotentest bestanden zu haben, tut mir leid!
> Das Gedönse mit der Prüfung und Kurszwang(200€!), wie hier in BW ist eine reine Geldbeschaffungsmaßnahme, vor allem vom Landesverband und den ausrichtenden Vereinen!
> 
> Jürgen



Das bittere an der ganzen Sache ist nur, das es genug Aspiranten gibt, welche selbst den Fischereischein nicht bestehen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Mit der Tierschutzbrille betrachtet agiert die BRD geradezu vorbildlich und alle anderen Länder können sich eine Scheibe abschneiden.



Stimmt..in D werden Schweine per Mercedes Truck zum Schlachthof kutschiert,eingepfercht aber mit Stern,welch vorbildlicher Luxus
*Ironie aus*

Und ich denke auch mal,das die Zeiten in denen sich andere Länder gerne eine dt.Scheibe abschneiden möchten,so langsam aber sicher enden..nicht nur was die Fischerei angeht.

Du hast natürlich insofern recht,das man grundsätzlich alles differenziert sehen kann..Tierschutz,Umweltschutz,Naturschutz.Oft allerdings,steckt dahinter  mehr merk-und fragwürdige Ideologie als bewiesene Faktenlage.


Die interessantere Frage wäre somit doch eher ,ob D objektiv gesehen nicht generell zu einer Überschützung neigt?

Ok..ist auf jeden Fall Publicitywirksam.Mehr müssen Aktionen heutzutage anscheinend nicht bringen.


----------



## Matthias_R (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Warum soll denn aus dem Angeln ein Hype werden?
Als (mitlerweile ehemaliger) Bergsportler sehe ich, was aus der Kletterei geworden ist, nachdem sie trendy geworden ist.
Als aktiver Segler (durchaus auch auf zumindest "volkssportlichem" Regattaniveau) sehe ich den Materialwahn und die preisliche Auswüchse, wenn irgendwo an irgendeinem Beschleg "Yacht" drangepappt wird, und den der Dorfschmied des Vertrauens als Einzelstück trotzdem für 1/4 oder die Hälfte des Preises hinbekommt.

Angeln - ich bin, nach kindlicher Vorprägung, ein später Wiedereinsteiger. Ich seh es als Natursport (wie die Kraxelei oder die Segelei). Ich geh hin, bade nach Feierabend meinen Wurm, oder zieh mein Blechlöffel oder Gummi durch´s Wasser. Nuerdings haue ich auch Futterkörbe hinein, je nun, man geht ja mit der Zeit. Derweil seh ich Spechte, Eisvögel, Reiher, diverse Greifvögel, Eidechsen ucn Lurche. Was an den Haken kommt, und Pfannenformat hat, kommt mit, der Rest (ca 90 %, eher mehr) darf wierde schwimmen. 
Ich habe in diesem Jahr, seit Ende der Schonzeit, 3 maßige Hechte gehabt, und einen entnommen (auch der war eher Beifang beim Barschangeln, und  hatte sich eine n kleinen Spinner tief zwischen Kiemen und Speiseröhre inhaliert, und blutete kräftig. Je nun, Hechtfilet mit Bratkartoffeln ist nicht zu verachten. 

Ich WILL keinen Hype. Mir sind die Shimano-Cup-Angelr am Silokanal genau so fremd wie die PETA-Aktivisten. Ich denke, (oder wunschdenke?) der Angler ist leise, hinterläßt nichts an seinem Platz, freit sich für sich (oder ärgert sich für sich, wenn er denkt, sich zu blöd anzustellen...)
Der Angler, aug Du und Du mit Eisvogel, Grünspecht und Eidechse breucht keinen Hype, um sich zu bestätigen, und er braucht keinen BUND.


----------



## jigga1986 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

in 10 jahren gibs nur noch grundel in BRD. Also kein angeln mehr möglich


----------



## Purist (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Je nach Betrachtungsweise kann man auch behaupten, die anderen Länder sind uns meilenweit hinterher.
> 
> Mit der Tierschutzbrille betrachtet agiert die BRD geradezu vorbildlich und alle anderen Länder können sich eine Scheibe abschneiden.



Genauso muss man es eigentlich sehen, alles hat zwei Seiten, Vor- und Nachteile. Dummerweise will die Spezies Mensch immer das haben, was sie (gerade) nicht hat. 

Bezüglich der amerikansichen Verhältnisse sollte man sich daher fragen: Wievielen (von uns) würden die wirklich gefallen? Das wären deutlich mehr Angler an den Gewässern, das wären deutlich mehr Bootsangler in Radfahrtrikots mit Echolot, mehr Baitcastereinsatz aber eben auch viele, die es als Leistungssport sehen und das Hobby auch so betreiben. 
Was halten all die Ansitzangler oder Uferspinnfischer im Land davon?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Ich habe beruflich gerade wieder im (traumhaft schönen) North Carolina zu tun.

Die Abende verbringe ich hier sehr gern auf einem der vielen Seen beim Barschangeln. Das ist hier eine tiefenentspannte Angelegenheit und sowas wie Volkssport, aufgrund der zur Verfügung stehenden Gewässerfläche (Seen) fühlt man sich jedoch auf dem Wasser faktisch allein.

Ein 10-Tages-Schein kostet 10 $, wenn man einem Amerikaner was von Fischerprüfung erzählt, fällt dem das Steak aus dem Mund.

C&R ist genauso an der Tagesordnung wie Entnahme, sogar meine aus Skandinavien stammenden Kollegen müssen neidlos anerkennen, dass man hier im Angelparadies ist.

Und der Shop um die Ecke ist ein Traum:
http://www.basspro.com/Fishing/_/T-12100000000

Bzgl. des hier im Thread latent auftretenden USA-Bashings:
Ja, die Amis sind anders und manchmal ein wenig schrill, aber wer sich die Mühe macht, offen an die Leute hier ranzugehen, wird feststellen, dass die meisten schwer in Ordnung sind. Ich genieße es immer wieder, von Zeit zu Zeit hier vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## Jose (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...
> Bzgl. des hier im Thread latent auftretenden USA-Bashings...



nööö, jetzt nicht auch das noch...


----------



## nordbeck (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

ist doch aber echt so. als europäer lacht man gerne über "die amis" aber eigentlich ist man heimlich neidisch. 
ich hab bisher nur positive erfahrungen mit und in den usa gesammelt.
 vor allem in puncto gastfreundlichkeit und hilfsbereitschaft können sich viele ne dicke scheibe von "den amis" abschneiden.
das werden die meisten usa reisenden bestätigen denk ich.


----------



## Jose (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

naja, bashing ist ziemlich unreflektiertes verhalten. 
die USA kritisch zu betrachten ist sicher nicht unangebracht.

dumm sind aber die, die menschen mit staaten gleich setzen.

allerdings, in sachen gastfreundlichkeit usw.usw. wäre die dickste scheibe bei den portugiesen abzuschneiden :m


----------



## nordbeck (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Ja das stimmt allerdings wirklich. Merkt man sogar bei portugiesischen Restaurants.


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde mir gefallen, Angeln im Fernsehen, eigene Angelsender, Angeln als Selbstverständlichkeit, bundesweit Veranstaltungen das ganze Jahr, Angler die dann auch davon leben können (nicht nur wie bei uns Händler und Industrie, sondern Angler durch Angelerfolge), jeden Tag überall Berichte, Stellugnahmen, Interviews, und, und, und,  - ja, hätte was..
> 
> Wirds nur so nie geben bei uns, da ist vorher das Angeln schon verboten worden...



würde mir auch sehr gefallen, quasi eine "Bass Masters Germany". Hahaha, aber leider völlig unvorstellbar.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Angler sprechen doch mehr oder weniger auf dem ganzen Globus die "selbe" Sprache oder?

 In den USA habe ich damals (war in CA und hatte keine Angel dabei) mal ein paar Worte mit 1-2 Anglern wechseln können. Die haben die Hände über den Kopf zusammen geschlagen als ich von Good Old Germany erzählt habe. Meinten aber auch, D und USA ist eben von der fläche her nicht zu vergleichen.... daher verstehen sie teils unseren Verwaltungsdrang....

 Die Schweden sind was Angeln angeht auch ganz vorne dabei. Okey - die haben mehr Gewässer als Einwohner (gefühlt ^^). In Schweden ist es üblich, dass man Leuten die ne Angel in der Hand haben und am Gewässer rum laufen, das Tor öffnet und anbietet, dass man auf dem Grundstück, dass oftmals privat ist und an einem Seeufer liegt für dessen Gewässer man eine Lizenz hat, angeln darf.

 Nach 3-4 Flaschen deutschem Bier beim Sonnenuntergang gibt den Schlüssel fürs Tor mit dazu mit der einzigen Bitte den nicht zu verlieren und nach dem Urlaub abzugeben 

 Alles schon erlebt....

 Ist halt ne Frage der Ressourcen. In D kommen halt viele Angler auf zuwenig Fläche Wasser!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Jose schrieb:


> allerdings, in sachen gastfreundlichkeit usw.usw. wäre die dickste scheibe bei den portugiesen abzuschneiden :m


 
Das unterschreibe ich sofort. Was ich dort (Costa Verde und Porto) an Gastfreundschaft kennengelernt habe, war unglaublich (und für uns Deutsche teils regelrecht beschämend).

Gar nicht zu sprechen von den Leuten auf den Azoren. Das muss man erlebt haben (und bitte, ohne es auszunutzen).

Ähnliches gibt aber auch für Schweden, Irland, ..., ja auch Frankreich (obwohl meine Frau immer sagt, ich hätte da Vorurteile |supergri).


----------



## H.Senge (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Alles schon erlebt....
> 
> Ist halt ne Frage der Ressourcen. In D kommen halt viele Angler auf zuwenig Fläche Wasser!



Nein, es gibt nicht zu wenig wasser, es gibt zu wenig zugängliche und freie oder zumindest verbandsgewässer wo man unkompliziert und überall gastkarten bekommt.



Es muss eigentlich möglich sein, gastkarten selbst auszudrucken.


Zahlung per paypal gastkarte selbst drucken. Und ob man den fischereischein hat liegt in der eigenen verantwortung.

Die läden für gastkarten kontrollieren halt wirklich ob ich auch im besitz des scheins bin.


Wenn ich es nicht wäre würde ich mich halt schwarz und ohne gastkarte hinstellen.



Einfach mehr kontrollieren, dafür aber dem angler etwas mehr durchsicht geben.



Ich wollte diese jahr eigneltich eine treene tour machen und mit meinem moped in 3 wochen mit nem zelt von der quelle bis zur mündung fahren.



Das scheitert schon am "wildcampen"



Ugd ich brauche für die tour gefühlt 100 gastkarten.   Zumal ich gar nicht weiss an welchem abschnitt ich mich gerade befinde wenn ich in kleinniederkönigreichthumby stehe mit meiner angel.



So eine tour ist ohne ausführliche recherche und ungefähr 200€ allein für die gastkarten nicht durchführbar. Ugd das finde ich schade!


----------



## Fr33 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

@ Senge  entschuldige wenn ich dich direkt anspreche - aber je nach Region gibts zu wenig Gewässerfläche für Angler.  Mag im Norden und im Nord-Osten noch anders aussehen -  aber komm mal nach Hessen, RLP, Bayern usw....  ausser den paaer Flüssen (Main, Rhein usw.) ist da auch nicht viel zu holen. Selbst wenn man die hand voll Kiesgruben und Weiher dazu nimmt - kommt man auf nen anderen Schnitt wie bsp. bei euch etc...  Was bringen mir zudem Gewässer, die ich mit dem Auto nur unter erheblichen Zeitaufwand erreichen kann? ich fahre keine 100km (einfach) zum Angeln.... da biste länger unterwegs, als dass du Angeln bist....  Gerade in Ballungsgebieten (Rhein-Main-Gebiet) usw. gehen den Anglern die Gewässer gerade zu aus.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

...außerdem nimmt der Thread so etwas skurrile Züge an...am Liebsten Nix zahlen wollen und sich die Erlaubnis selbst ausdrucken, dazu eine motorisierte Landschaftstour inkl. Zelten,Feuer machen - natürlich wieder ganz billig und für Jeden verfügbar.

Langsam wird es leicht irreal...wenn dann noch mehr Leute auf solche Flausen kommen, sehen die Gewässer und Landschaftszonen an den Flüssen bestimmt ganz toll und nachhaltig aus.

In vielen Teilen Deutschlands gibt es nur sehr begrenzte Gewässer - und die "Guten" werden entweder von Vereinen oder durch sehr teure / schwierige Gastkarten bzw. Bestimmungen darin vor der Masse an Anglern geschützt.

Hört sich zwar doof an, ist aber immer das Gleiche mit knappen Ressourcen - die sind nunmal nicht "billig , unendlich verfügbar und für Alle da "...

Außerdem sind Schiffahrtsstraßen nunmal Verkerswege - da sollen dann plötzlich etliche "Bass-Hunting-Boats" mit grell gekleideten "Kapitänchen" herumtuckern um  *angeln* zu dürfen ?????

Nochmal : entweder nach Holland ausweichen oder in die USA auswandern.

Die US Verhältnisse wird es hier niemals geben - und das ist auch gut so, weil die Voraussetzungen einfach nicht stimmen.

R.S.


----------



## Purist (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Vorab: Ich finde es immer lustig wenn das Wort Antiamerikanismus fällt, nur weil einen dort ein paar schräge Eigenheiten der Kultur oder aber, was es meist ist, die aktuelle Politik der us-amerikanischen Regierung nicht gefällt. 



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die US Verhältnisse wird es hier niemals geben - und das ist auch gut so, weil die Voraussetzungen einfach nicht stimmen.



Daher ja auch das Thema. Wir haben hier völlig andere Verhältnisse, trotzdem wird der US-Style importiert, von einigen auch propagiert und gerne zu Werbezwecken genutzt. 
Das ist nicht erst seit ein paar Jahren so, Baitcaster boten selbst deutsche Hersteller schon vor 50 Jahren an, die amerikanischen Hard- und Softbaits haben immer wieder auch die Angelei in Deutschland berreichert. Es erfolgte aber immer eine Anpassung an hiesige Bedingungen, das haben wir bis heute.

Ich frage mich nur, wann die RC-Boote hier ankommen, mit denen man, mit Echolot und Cam, den Köder führt und den Fisch drillt. Bow-Fishing fällt wegen C&R weg, da waren die Engländer schneller, zudem gäbe es Probleme mit dem Tierschutz..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> würde mir auch sehr gefallen, quasi eine "Bass Masters Germany". Hahaha, aber leider völlig unvorstellbar.



Dafür rücken Grundelcups in greifbare Nähe


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> ...Mit der Tierschutzbrille betrachtet agiert die BRD geradezu vorbildlich und alle anderen Länder können sich eine Scheibe abschneiden.


Mit der Tierschutzbrille betrachtet?
Ich meine das kann man gerade betrachten wie man will, aber wir haben in der BRD, flächendeckend, im Umgang mit Tieren, einen Dachschaden XXL.
Wir sind der größte Fleischexporteur in Europa; nirgends kostet ein Kilo Fleisch, unabhängig von der Sorte, so wenig Geld, wie hier.
Wir essen dazu saumäßig viel Fleisch, praktisch täglich, dazu streckenweise nur bestimmte Teile von den Viechern, die wir mit Dioxinhaltigen Industrieabfällen(Futter) mästen.
Alles was nicht gewollt ist, wird exportiert, zu Tiermehl verarbeitet(z.B. männl. Küken) und was wir essen sieht anders aus als in andern Ländern => es ist abgepackt, hat keine Ähnlichkeit mit dem Tier von dem es stammt und ist im Regelfall krankhaft mager. Kurz wir sind pervers.
Im krassen Gegenzug ist nach unserer Vorstellung, das Leben ein Ponyhof, alles was wir streicheln können und niedlich finden, kann kein Essen sein, Namen darf es auf keinen Fall haben und ein Angler, der einen Fisch waidgerecht tötet, ist ein roher Rüpel, eine Gefahr für Tier und Mensch.
Der krankeste Auswuchs dieser Art sind Organisationen, wie z.B. PETA, die in den Medien auch noch regelmäßig und fälschlicherweise, als Tierschutzorganisation dargestellt werden(korrekt Tierrechtsorganisation und zudem völlig Banane).
Von daher wird es hier niemals, wirklich niemals, amerikanische Zustände geben. Völlig absurd.


----------



## H.Senge (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Kommt wir schneiden uns alle eine Scheibe ab vom Vorzeigestaat Deutschland.


Dass ich nicht mein Zelt am Bach aufschlagen kann und da eine Nacht verbringe, abbaue und meinen Müll mitnehme finde ich ein absolutes Unding. Dass ich keine Dauercamps irgendwo aufbauen darf ist von mir aus in Ordnung.


Ausserdem geht es nicht ums nichts zahlen wollen, ich würde sogar mehr zahlen, wenn ich dafür den Komfort habe, mir die Karte selbst auszudrucken.


Nur weil irgendwelche alten Vereinsxxxxx der Meinung sind, dass alle Angler böse sind und sie deshalb die Angelgerätehändler vom Dorf Hilfssheriff spielen lassen, damit der auch ja kontrolliert ob ich meine Fischereiabgabe bezahlt habe, bevor mir die Gastkarte ausgestellt wird, muss ich stundenlang recherchieren.  Gäbe es ein Überregionales Portal, wo der gewässerabschnitt angeklickt wird und dann die Karte mit einem Paypal Link zu dem jeweiligen Pächter verfügbar wird, würde das Geld in die Vereinskassen spülen.

Es ist halt nicht immer schlecht, auch Gastangler zu haben.


Am Wasse selbst können sie meiner Meinung nach deutlich frequentierter Kontrollieren, da ergibt es nämlich auch Sinn.




Du schreibst von Schiffahrtsstraßen und Verkehrswegen.


Wer mit einem Vollausgestattetem Motorbott fährt braucht zumindest in Deutschland einen Schein dafür.

Da finde ich Kanufahrer und Schwanentretboottouristen auf der Alster bedenklicher, als ein Bass Boat auf dem Rhein. 



Knappe Ressourcen haben wir nur, weil sie knapp gehalten werden.
Wenn ihr in Bayern und Hessen und wo auch immer jedes Gewässer befischen dürftet, müsstet ihr auch keine 100km zum nächsten Stauee fahren.

Den Google Maps link hätte ich gern, wo es mehr als 50km zum nächsten Gewässer im Radius sind.




Angler sind nicht so wichtig, wie es hier teilweise suggeriert wird.
Angeldruck auf Dorsch? Durch Kutterfahrten? Berufsfischer fischen ungefähr 10000000000 mal so viel ausm Atlantik.


Entnaturierung der Flussstrecke durch zu hohen Angeltourismus?  Ich bitte dich, selbst wenn wir einen Angelpilgerstaat bilden und die Flussstrecken befischt werden wie der Jakobsweg abgelaufen wird, ist es nicht dramatisch.
Der Jakobsweg ist wunderschöne Natur. Und da Pilgern jedes Jahr hunderttausende Menschen entlang.



Ich bin definitiv für eine Vereinfachung und Verfügbarmachung unseres Hobbys für jedermann und für positive Presse, die auch bei Menschen ausserhalb der Szene ankommt.




Achso und Sensitivfischer: Very good Posting!!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

@Sensitivfischer

Treffender kann man es kaum darlegen :thumbup:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Sensitivfischer: Ich gebe dir recht. 

In Deutschland wird die Angelei durch die Tierschutzbrille betrachtet, weil es hier nicht weh tut und sich der Wutbürger nicht an die eigene Nase fassen muss. Daher bezog sich mein Kommentar einzig und allein auf die Angelei.

Und ich bleibe dabei: Durch die Tierschutzbrille betrachtet handelt Deutschland hier vorbildlich. Es ist sehr einfach die Vorgehensweise anderer Länder als "fortschrittlich" gegenüber Deutschland zu bezeichnen, möglicherweise sind diese aber nur rückständig, gewähren den Anglern durch diese Rückständigkeit aber einfach mehr Freiheiten, was für uns bequemer ist.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die BRD die Tierschutzgedanke auch auf Fleischproduktion ausweitet. Das würde aber die breite Masse an Verbrauchern kosten, die auf ihr Kilo Qualpute für 6 Euro nicht verzichten können.

Ich prophezeie, dass in Deutschland auch in Zukunft die Prüfung nicht abgeschafft und gezieltes C&R nicht offiziell geduldet wird. Ich wüsste nicht warum die BRD diesen Rückschritt gehen sollte, weil sich diese Schritte auf den Tierschutzgedanken berufen.

Zweifellos wäre es für mich bequemer, wenn das Angeln weniger reglementiert wäre und ich mich mit meinen ungeprüften Kumpels zum Bowfishing am Ententeich treffen könnte. Ich vermute aber, dass sich die Haltung "Leben und Leben lassen", die in Amerika an vielen Stellen deutlich populärer ist als in der BRD, in absehbarer Zeit nicht durchsetzen lässt. In den USA ist die individuelle Freiheit wertvoller als Tierschutz. In der BRD ist es anders herum. Hier geht der Trend eher Richtung Hundeführerschein. Der 12-Jährige kann sich heute nicht einmal mehr einen Hamster kaufen, was in meiner Kindheit noch kein Problem war.

Und für beide Seiten gibt es hervorragende Argumente. Daher tue ich mich insbesondere bei den strengen deutschen Gesetzen betreffend der Angelei sehr schwer mit der Schwarz-Weiß-Sicht, auch wenn diese aus bekannten Gründen hier im Forum sehr populär ist.


----------



## H.Senge (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Naja es geht nicht darum die Reglementierung zu entschärfen sondern die Umsetzung und Kontrole dieser Regeln einfach an die heutige zeit anzupassen. Was meinst du wie lange es diese Handschriftich geführten Tabellen und die Briefkästen für die Fanglisten usw noch geben wird.


Fanglisten wären auch viel aussagekräftiger, wenn sie von den Gastanglern einfach gemailt werden könnten.


----------



## Fr33 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Du kannst aber nicht verlangen, dass Opa Herbert (Alter 70+), seine Fangliste (die eig immer sofort am Wasser ausgefüllt werden muss - sofern eine Entnahme stattfand) daheim auf ddem Rechner abtippt (der es wahrscheinlich in seiner Behausung nicht gibt) und dann per Email versendet.....   Jetzt aber mal was anderes  -  ich finde dass es seit ein paar Jahren bereits einen Angelboom in D gibt. Wo man hinhört quellen die Lehrgangskurse und Prüfungen über....wo früher das Vereinsheim eines Vereins für den Landkreis reichte - brauchste heute Turnhallen! Das viele das Hobby aber schnell wieder aufgeben - da alles limitiert & regelmentiert wird bis die Schwarte kracht!


----------



## Matthias_R (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und ich bleibe dabei: Durch die Tierschutzbrille betrachtet handelt Deutschland hier vorbildlich. ....



Deutschland handelt keineswegs vorbildlich. Sondern die Gesetzgebung ist ideologisch begründet, ht aber letztlich Nachteile für die Fische.
Wenn es ein gesetzliches "Abknüppelgebot" gibt, ist der Angler verpflichtet, jeder Fritte und jeden Winzbarsch zu "verwerten". Ich geh gerne Spinnangeln mit leichtem Gerät, entsprechend sind meine Fänge meist Barsche der verschiedenen Größen. Was soll ich mit den 10-cm-Zwergen machen, die sich manchmal wie von Sinnen auf meine Köder stürzen? Größere Köder? Zur Zeit laufen die Miniköder sehr gut, weil auch schönere Barsche sich gerade auf die Brut eingeschossen haben. 
Wir haben in D einen Wust an Bestimmungen über Schonzeiten und Schonmaße. Wir haben ein "Verwertungsgebot" und ein Verbot, gehälterte Fische wieder freizulassen.
Das hat in meinen Augen nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit am Fischwohl orientierten Regelungen zu tun. Sondern diese Regelungen beziehen sich auf die Motivation bzw die Ansichten, meinetwegen auf die "Moral" der Angler. Moralische bzw "Glaubensfragen" gesetzlich regeln zu wollen, das geht schief. Das hat man im östlichen Teil D schonmal (nicht auf die Angelei bezigen) versucht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Sensitivfischer: Ich gebe dir recht.
> 
> In Deutschland wird die Angelei durch die Tierschutzbrille betrachtet, weil es hier nicht weh tut und sich der Wutbürger nicht an die eigene Nase fassen muss. Daher bezog sich mein Kommentar einzig und allein auf die Angelei.
> 
> ...







Sehe ich ähnlich , daher

|good:|good:|good:

R.S.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Der 12-Jährige kann sich heute nicht einmal mehr einen Hamster kaufen, was in meiner Kindheit noch kein Problem war.



Ooch..dafür kommt er im "fortschrittlichen" D umso leichter an Kippen und Alk.

Hauptsache es funzt der ideologisch gepushte und verlogene Pseudo Tierschutz ala D.


----------



## xxstxr70 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Mehrheit der Angler für die Abschaffung des Abknüppelgebots stimmen würde, wenn es unter uns eine Art Volksabstimmung gäbe.



Das wäre ja dann Demokratie!! Das will hier doch keiner!!
Wir haben gerade wieder: "Arschleckerwochen by Mc Mutti" (Zitat Heute Show) und dann über Volksabstimmung reden, plasphemie iss das, jawoll|krach::m#t


----------



## Purist (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Du kannst aber nicht verlangen, dass Opa Herbert (Alter 70+), seine Fangliste (die eig immer sofort am Wasser ausgefüllt werden muss - sofern eine Entnahme stattfand) daheim auf ddem Rechner abtippt (der es wahrscheinlich in seiner Behausung nicht gibt) und dann per Email versendet.....



In meinem Verein muss zwar die Fangliste mitgeführt und ausgefüllt werden, aber nicht sofort am Wasser, abgeben kann ich sie trotzdem per EMail, Fax, Brief oder direkt über einen Obmann. Klar, bei kleinen Vereinen wo ohnehin jeder jeden kennt, kein Büro mehrmals die Woche den Kram verwaltet, ist das schwieriger umzusetzen..




Fr33 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal was anderes  -  ich finde dass es seit ein paar Jahren bereits einen Angelboom in D gibt. Wo man hinhört quellen die Lehrgangskurse und Prüfungen über....wo früher das Vereinsheim eines Vereins für den Landkreis reichte - brauchste heute Turnhallen! Das viele das Hobby aber schnell wieder aufgeben - da alles limitiert & regelmentiert wird bis die Schwarte kracht!



Glaubst du wirklich, dass es nur an den Reglementierungen liegt? Vielleicht steckt da auch anderes dahinter, z.B. dass sich die häufig präsentierten kapitalen Fänge, in entsprechenden Videos von Berufswerbepuppen der Branche, auch mit hohem Einsatz sich nicht überall so einfach realisieren lassen, wie gerne getan wird. Vielleicht aber auch, dass viele, bei all der propagierten Action, die mögliche Langeweile und die Schneidertage dieser Freizeitbeschäftigung falsch eingeschätzt haben. Es mag sogar solche Prüflinge geben, die sich einbilden, im Laden ihren Erfolg am Wasser kaufen zu können, suggeriert wird es zumindest.. schon immer. 

Manche Zeitgenossen mögen auch ihre Probleme mit dem Schlachten von Tieren haben und geben das Hobby deshalb auf, die wollen die niedlichen Fische auch gar nicht essen.. Lehnen Massentierhaltung ab..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Dazu gibts ja Untersuchungen, die belegen, dass es immer mehr Angler in Deutschland gibt, aber immer weniger, die in Deutschland, oder da auch noch organisiert, angeln.

Im Ausland, im Urlaub, wo man als Angler noch Angler sein darf, da wirds immer mehr........

Sieht man auch bei uns in B-W, wo viele nach Frankreich, Belgien, Luxemburg oder in den südlichen NL angeln, hier aber nicht mehr.

Kann man ignorieren, kann man schönreden, kann man weggucken....

Ich würde als zu schlechter Angler sicher nicht an Wettbewerben ala Amiland teilnehmen - aber ich würds jede gönnen, wenn er das will und bei uns so was möglich wäre.

Und ich würde mich freuen, wenn "Interessenvertreter" endlich Interessen derer auch vertreten würden, von denen sie bezahlt werden, statt die zu treten.

Und mittels entsprechender Veranstaltungen mehr Menschen das Angeln nahezubringen, statt heuchlerisch vom Natur- und Tierschutz zu schwadronieren...

Der Weg wird wie so oft in der Mitte liegen - nicht alles aus Amiland muss ich haben, vieles wäre wünschenswert..

Gedanken müssen wir uns aber eh nicht machen, wird in Bürokratieteutonien nie kommen..........

Nicht mal ansatzweise.............


----------



## Purist (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und mittels entsprechender Veranstaltungen mehr Menschen das Angeln nahezubringen, statt heuchlerisch vom Natur- und Tierschutz zu schwadronieren...



Stört dich, Thomas, eigentlich auch, was so alles an Renaturierungsmaßnahmen durchgeführt wird? |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Kommt drauf, ob man da nachher angeln darf oder nicht..

Wie in Amiland - wo auch die Ranger ganz anders hinlangen können, wenn einer sauigelt, als bei uns. 

Nimm da mal nen Lachs mehr mit als erlaubt, z. B. - das machste nicht zweimal.


----------



## Matthias_R (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Der Angler? Ich glaube wohl eher auf eine Minderheit der Dinosaurier in, für den heutigen Zeitgeist der Anglerschaft, unrepräsentativen Verbandspräsidien und Ministerien!
> 
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Mehrheit der Angler für die Abschaffung des Abknüppelgebots stimmen würde, wenn es unter uns eine Art Volksabstimmung gäbe.



Natürlich ist das "Abknüppelgebot" nichts, was sich die Angler ausgedacht haben!
Das geht aus den Gesetzen hervor, und, vereinfacht, kann man sich das so vorstellen:
Der Gesetzgeber will, da er wegen der Massentierhaltung udn wegen der Viejtransporte usw in der Kritik steht, auch mal was füe den Tierschutz tun. Also sucht er sich ein dünnes Brett, und macht dort was. Gesetzesvorlagen werden ja seitens der Lobbyverbände nun, sagen wir mal, "unterstützt". Und wenn zum Thema Massentierhaltung der Bauernverband dran war, muß eben auch mal der BUND oder so jemand anderes aus der Rubrik "Gutes Gewissen der Nation" zum Zuge kommen. 
Nun hat der Gedanke, die Welt schöner zu machen, ja Charme, und deswegen kann man dem BUND oder Greenpeace oder wem auch immer nicht böse sein. Aber "gut gemeint" ist oft das Gegenteil von "gut". Und deshalb soll der Angler in D seinen Fang abknüppeln, im Namen des Tierschutzes, währdend in anderen LÄndern wo man mit dem Tirschutz nicht so weit ist, anders entschieden werden kann...
Wenn man dem Bestand was Gutes tun will, limitiert man die Entnahmen (einschl der verangelten Fische), und kontrolliert das. 
Aber per Gesetz Einfluß darauf nehmen zu wollen, aus welcher Motivation die Leute angeln, das geht schief. 


(Wenn ich bei uns in Brandenburg  sehe, was an Reusen steht, und was der Fischer so an Bord hat, wenn er Malge oder Buhnenhaus beliefert, glaube ich nicht, daß die Angler soooo sehr Einfluß auf den Bestand nehmen....)


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Deutschland handelt keineswegs vorbildlich. Sondern die Gesetzgebung ist ideologisch begründet, ht aber letztlich Nachteile für die Fische.
> Wenn es ein gesetzliches "Abknüppelgebot" gibt, ist der Angler verpflichtet, jeder Fritte und jeden Winzbarsch zu "verwerten". Ich geh gerne Spinnangeln mit leichtem Gerät, entsprechend sind meine Fänge meist Barsche der verschiedenen Größen. Was soll ich mit den 10-cm-Zwergen machen, die sich manchmal wie von Sinnen auf meine Köder stürzen? Größere Köder? Zur Zeit laufen die Miniköder sehr gut, weil auch schönere Barsche sich gerade auf die Brut eingeschossen haben.
> 
> *Das ist mMn zu einfach. Ein Abknüppelgebot gibt es meines Wissens nach nur in Bayern (auf dem Papier) und diese Herrschaften sind mMn auch weit übers Ziel hinaus geschossen. Im Restland darf man unerwünschten Beifang wieder zurück setzen.*
> ...



Hier vergleichst du mMn Äpfeln mit Hühnern (für Birnen reicht es nicht). Die o.g. Regelungen sind ungemein praxisbezogen und wenig Abstrakt. Selbstverständlich geht es um Moral, nämlich die Moral welche die Breite Masse möglicherweise nicht aufbringt und daher von Gesetz wegen übernommen werden muss. Letztlich zielen diese Regelungen aber auf Konkrete Situationen am Wasser ab, die installiert werden um den Fisch zu schützen - was die Rechte der Fischnutzer zweifellos einschränkt.

Dass hier eine heuchlerische Doppelmoral betrieben wird und die Angelfischerei sehr sehr stark und andere Bereiche der Tiernutzung wenig reglementiert werden, ist mir bewusst.

Ich könnte auch kotzen, wenn man mir den Setzkescher verbietet, gleichzeitig aber Schlachtvieh in zu kleinen Ställen und Tiertransportern verreckt. Wenn ich mich an Entnahmeverbote halten muss, gleichzeitig aber die Fische im Wasserkraftwerk zerschreddert werden.  Wenn ich den verangelten Untermaßigen nicht mitnehmen darf, gleichzeitig aber die Laichwiesen durch bauliche Maßnahmen zerstört werden.

Das sollte aber niemanden daran hindern sich an die eigene Nase zu fassen. Und trotzdem bin ich froh, dass hier gegen jungfischreissende Setzkeschervollstopfer vorgegangen werden kann, was in anderen Ländern einfach geduldet wird, weil dort gegenseitige Toleranz so weit praktiziert wird, dass der Tierschutz den Kürzeren zieht.

Nebenbei: die Angelfischerei lässt sich leicht reglementieren, da sie weniger in Konkurrenz zu anderen Ländern steht, als Tierwirtschaft. Der Fischer, der jeden Fisch abschlagen müsste, könnte einfach nicht mehr existieren, da der Fisch zu teuer würde. Dem Angler kann man diese "Bürde" aufdrücken, weil er *nur* einem Hobby nachgeht. Auch dem Heringsangler, aber da bin ich wohl zu sehr Gutmensch (was hier vermutlich auch als Schimpfwort betrachtet wird).

Noch immer finde ich es nicht sonderlich schlüssig, andere Ländern in angelfischereirechtliche Hinsicht als "fortschrittlich" und die BRD als "rückständig" zu betrachten, nur weil die BRD unsere Rechte einschränkt. Hier muss man differenzierter betrachten.

Ein wirkliches Problem in Deutschland ist mMn die große Hürde für Kinder die Angelei zu erlernen. Hier könnte man sich aus den USA viiiiel abschneiden. Mir fehlt es an nachvollziehbaren Gründen den Kindern das Angeln so maßgeblich zu erschweren wie in Deutschland üblich. In Puncto Kinderförderung betrachte ich Deutschland tatsächlich als rückständig, was viele Bereiche in der Freizeit angeht. Aber auch hier finde ich es angemessen zu differenzieren und sich zu bemühen nicht in die Polemik abzudriften.

Ich tue es aber doch, weil es nach 7 Seiten mal Zeit wird für den Nazivergleich (der DDR-Vergleich ist mir noch nicht platt genug): Unter Adolf durften die Kids wenigstens noch im Wald Buden bauen! 





RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ooch..dafür kommt er im "fortschrittlichen" D umso leichter an Kippen und Alk.
> 
> Hauptsache es funzt der ideologisch gepushte und verlogene Pseudo Tierschutz ala D.



Ach, so einfach ist das also! |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Kinder kriegen doch nen prima Einstieg ins Angeln in Bürokratieteutonien:
Das darfst Du nicht, das auch nicht, das nur in Begleitung, dafür brauchste ne Prüfung, das kostet extra, wenn wir Dich erwischen, bist Du aber raus hier, wir haben extra Teiche für die Jugend, nur da darfste angeln (damit die nicht so viel den "zahlenden Mitgliedern" wegfangen), häng erst mal Nistkästen auf und trag Kröten über die Straße und, und, und.....

Dann lieber Amiverhältnisse:
Schein kaufen und los gehts................


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann lieber Amiverhältnisse:
> Schein kaufen und los gehts................



Ich bin selten ein Freund der Extreme, aber hier wäre sogar mir dieses Extrem lieber!

Glücklicherweise wiegen in der Praxis viele verständnisvolle Angler, Fischereiaufseher und Polizisten die deutsche Regelwut am Wasser wieder auf und zeigen Verständnis für die Kids, statt ihnen die Ruten wegzunehmen und zu schimpfen.

Im übrigen finde ich, jedes Kind hat das Recht auf einen Haken im Finger, Fischblut an der Hose und Ameisenbisse im Hintern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Nur können diese Verständnisvollen das nur solange, bis ihnen die spendensammelnde Schützermafia auf die Zehen tritt, damit Gesetze endlich eingehalten werden...

Als Angler sitzt Du da am kurzen Ende, als organisierter Angelfischer auch, da bezahlst Du den Untergang aber noch mit..


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als Angler sitzt Du da am kurzen Ende, als organisierter Angelfischer auch, da bezahlst Du den Untergang aber noch mit..



Ich wette auch beim Thema Damenschuhe würde irgendwann der Punkt kommen, an dem Du eine Gelegenheit findest gegen die Verbände zu hauen. |supergri


Zur Klarstellung:
In meiner Brust schlägt auch das Herz eines kleinen Romantikers, der am liebsten bar jeder Regel ein ungetrübtes und freies Leben in und mit der Natur leben würde und sich genug Eigenverantwortlichkeit im Umgang mit dieser zutraut.

Wenn ich aber ehrlich zu mir bin, dann muss ich mir eingestehen, dass ich nicht in der Natur bin, sondern mir auf vergleichsweise engem Raum ein Stück Kulturlandschaft mit vielen anderen Erholungssuchenden teile. 

Ich ärgere mich, wenn ich nicht überall und zu jeder Zeit auf alles mit jeder Angelmethode angeln darf, was ich will. Die Sinnhaftigkeit der meisten Regelungen ist mir aber trotzdem bewusst und ich bin froh, dass nicht jeder überall und zu jeder Zeit auf alles mit jeder Angelmethode angeln darf, was er will.

Von den Zugängen zur Angelei ist meiner Meinung nach von den Ländern nur recht wenig reglementiert. Die teuflischen Regelungen und Verordnungen schaffen sich die Angler selbst.

Daher bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, dass sich manche Ansichten und damit verbundene Regelungen auf der Vereinsebene biologisch mit den Jahren selbst erledigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> auf der Vereinsebene biologisch mit den Jahren selbst erledigen.


Also Biowaffen find ich aber auch nicht gut........


----------



## Matthias_R (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

@Ronny Kohlmann: Drücke ich mich so ungeschickt aus, oder mißverstehst Du mich absichtlich?

Schonzeiten: Natürlich können Schonzeitenregelungen sinnvoll sein. Aber wenn auf dem linken Elbufer (Anhalt) andere Schonzeiten gelten, als auf dem rechten (Brandenburg), ist das nunmal Quark. Und wenn für den Erwerbsfischer nochmal andre Schonzeiten gelten, wird es völlig verrückt. 
Ich finde es auch angemessen, per Gesetz dafür zu sorgen, daß mit gefangenem Fisch sorgsam umgegangen wird. Rücksetzverbote nach Hältern oder Abknüppelgebote sind da aber der falsche Weg. 
Im Übrigen vergleiche ich keineswegs Äpfel mit Hühnern. Die Gesetzlichkeit schreibt in D dem Angler quasi einen "sinnvollen Zweck" vor. Freude am Angeln zählt nicht, aber den Hühnern darf man den gefangenen Fisch vorwerfen. Man will letztlich einen wie auch immer gearteten "Sinn" per Gesetz in die Angelei einführen, ohne zu erkennen, daß die Angelei auch Selbstzweck sein kann. Und, im Gegensatz zu Dir bin ich in der Größten DDR der Welt aufgewachsen, und kann sehr wohl beurteilen, daß man da auch versucht hat, einen höheren Sinn per Gesetz festzuschreiben.
Vom Grundsatz her sollte so wenig wie möglich geregelt werden, und wenn, sollten die Regeln nachvollziehbar und effektiv sein. 

Wie gesagt, Schonmaße, Schonzeiten, Fangbegrenzungen gerne, wenn es sein muß. Meinetwegen auch gewässerabhängig. Aber verständlich, und nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Vom Grundsatz her sollte so wenig wie möglich geregelt werden, und wenn, sollten die Regeln nachvollziehbar und effektiv sein.
> 
> Wie gesagt, Schonmaße, Schonzeiten, Fangbegrenzungen gerne, wenn es sein muß. Meinetwegen auch gewässerabhängig. Aber verständlich, und nachvollziehbar.




Trifft meine Denkweise - nur dass ich als Schwabe aufgewachsen bin..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



			
				Ronny  schrieb:
			
		

> Und trotzdem bin ich froh, dass hier gegen jungfischreissende Setzkeschervollstopfer vorgegangen werden kann, was in anderen Ländern einfach geduldet wird, weil dort gegenseitige Toleranz so weit praktiziert wird, dass der Tierschutz den Kürzeren zieht.



Ronny,tun wir doch bitte nicht so,als ob ausserhalb D's an den  Gewässern unserer angeblich Tierschutzrechtlich rückschrittlichen Nachbarn die nackte Barbarei tobt.

Dem ist nicht so!Auch woanders gibt es Regeln und interne Gepflogenheiten an die sich da komischerweise auch die meisten halten.

Nur sind diese Regelungen halt Größtenteils von einer fachlichen Praxis geprägt und garaniert nicht,weil Organisation X oder Hinz und Kunz Lobby nach Tierschutz zetern.

Sowas nenne ich einen Vorteil für Mensch und Tier!Das ist der Gesellschaftliche Konsens,von dem wir uns eine Scheibe abschneiden können!

Zwingst du dagegen Leute,aus irgendwelchen fadenscheinigen Gründen zu etwas,werden sie diese Regelungen bei erster Gelegenheit brechen.Zu sehen jeden Tag an x beliebigen dt.Gewässern.


----------



## Purist (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nur sind diese Regelungen halt Größtenteils von einer fachlichen Praxis geprägt und garaniert nicht,weil Organisation X oder Hinz und Kunz Lobby nach Tierschutz zetern.



Wieviele, der in Deutschland für Angler geltenden Regeln/Gesetze gehen auf Hinz- und Kunzlobbys oder Organisation X zurück? 
Wieviele der Regelungen und Gesetze, sind auf Anglermist gewachsen? 

Ich frage deshalb, weil wir seit fast 150 Jahren Angelvereine im Land haben, vor etwa 114 Jahren wurde der Deutsche Anglerbund gegründet, sind deren Taten jenseits der fachlichen Praxis gewesen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Oft genug wohl leider ja..

Weswegen genügend nur noch im Ausland oder Urlaub angeln oder sich hier wenigstens ein Stück Amilandverhältnisse wünschen..

Ohne dieses Vereinswesen..


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Moin,

da man es immer wieder liest bzw. lesen muss:

Es gibt ( außer wohl Bayern ) in Deutschland kein generelles Abknüppelgebot .

Wann kommt das endlich mal in den Köpfen an?

Es muß lediglich ein vernünftiger Grund zum angeln gegeben sein, der vor dem Gesetz auch bestand hat.

Maßgeblich ist das Tierschutzgesetz.

Einer der wenigen vernünftigen Gründe ist die Verwertung des Fanges zum menschlichen Verzehr.

Um zu Verwerten muß ich den Fisch erstmal fangen und ihn mir aneignen wollen.

Zupfe ich auf Barsche und hake "versehentlich" einen Hecht, darf ich diesen Fisch - solange keine internen Vorschriften/Hegebestimmungen vorliegen
selbstverständlich zurücksetzen.

Das diese Möglichkeit von der ein oder anderen Gruppierung von Anglern schamlos ausgenutzt/vorgetäuscht wird, hat den vernünftigen Angler erstmal nicht zu benachteiligen.

Sollte nach Anwendung des relevanten Tierschutzgesetzes weiterhin Extremangeln betrieben werden, wird es - ausgehend von diesen "Anglern" wohl weitere Sanktionen geben - unter denen dann Alle zu leiden haben dürften.

Bis dahin gibt es in den vernünftigen Bundesländern bis auf Weiteres kein generelles Entnahmegebot.

R.S.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

@RS

Extremangler vs."gute"Normalangler?

Nach meinem Verständnis gibt es nur Angler mit untersch.Vorlieben,
denen z.T. unzeitgem.extreme Regeln gegenüber stehen.

TSG hin oder her..es lag ja wohl auch an den dafür Verantwortlichen in unseren angebl.Interessenvertretungen,einem Verbots Trend  entgegenzusteuern..durch Einwirkung auf die Rechtsauslegung.Aber da die ja, wie beim Thema Wettkämpfe seinerzeit gut zu sehen,nix anderes zu tun hatten als liberaler eingestellten Mitbewerbern ein Bein zu stellen,wundert mich hier echt nichts mehr.Wer solche "Freunde"hat..

Wir bzw. einige träumen hier von US Verhältnissen,wo doch hier nicht einmal eine Praxisbezogene Normalangelei möglich ist.Und mit Praxis meine ich bestimmt nicht den Primärgrund der Nahrungsbeschaffung.Das kann ein Supermarktbesuch einfacher erledigen.

Und Sanktionen hat man mit schweigsamer und diskreter"do it in the dark" Handlung noch nie aufgehalten..nur verzögert.Dabei kann man auf kurz oder lang nur verlieren.


----------



## Purist (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weswegen genügend nur noch im Ausland oder Urlaub angeln oder sich hier wenigstens ein Stück Amilandverhältnisse wünschen..
> 
> Ohne dieses Vereinswesen..



Wie in England oder den Niederlanden? Dort treibt genau das doch auch "seltsame Blüten". 

Ich denke man kann es auch zu eng sehen, wenn ich mir anschaue was mir mein Verein für welch läppischen jährlichen Preis ermöglicht, ist der am ehesten Küstenregionen (Binnengewässer) in den Niederlanden vergleichbar. Einziger Unterschied: Ich darf Aale und Hechte immer mitnehmen, solange sie das Mindestmaß haben, und muss mich an die Schonzeiten halten. Auch beim Stippen wird mich niemand schief angucken, wenn ich einen Eimer Weißfisch mit nach Hause trage. 

Mehr Leute (Ballungsräume), weniger Platz, kleinere oder kaum Gewässer, fertig sind die Restriktionen für die Anglerschaft, durch Vereine, Verbände und den Staat. So läuft es doch eigentlich hier in Deutschland. Anhand dieser Bedingungen kann man indirekt bereits ablesen, wie die Angelei hierzulande reguliert wird. 
Das kann man falsch finden, oder es als einzige Möglichkeit sehen, überall "irgendwie" noch dem Hobby in Ruhe nachgehen zu können und dabei auch an allen Gewässern Chancen auf einen Fang zu haben.
Natürlich könnte man durch Freigabe (ohne Prüfung) mehr Leute ans Wasser holen. Die Seen in der Umgebung hier wären dann u.U. dauerbelagert, die Bäche leergefischt und an Rhein und Main dürfte man sich vielleicht sogar um die Angelplätze prügeln.  

Trotzdem kommen mir bei amerikanischen Verhältnissen immer andere Dinge in den Sinn: Flussbarschzuppeln, als hätten wir hier Barscharten wie in den USA, und die europäischen Hechten mit Ködergrößen beharken, die einmal für Muskys erdacht wurden.. Adaption durch Angler? Jein.. möglichst viel US-Style einfach kopieren, anstatt sie anzupassen.. und sich anschließend darüber aufregen, dass unsere Fischbestände nicht so sind, wie dort drüben.


----------



## Fin (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Wann kann ich denn über Verwendungszweck entscheiden? Morgens, wenn ich losgehe und meine Verwertungsabsichten für den bevorstehenden Angeltag determiniert sind oder wenn ich einen Fisch lande und sich meine Meinung über den Verwendungszweck urplötzlich ändert, ich also hin und her switche (weil der Fisch wichtig fürs Gewässer ist oder sonst was, das aber nicht als Grund zum releasen  ausreicht).



So kompliziert muss man es sich ja nicht machen  
Der *Fischbestand* (ist der gewünschte Zielfisch denn vorhanden?), die *Angelart* (z.B. Spinnfischen), und das verwendete *Angelgerät* (Spinnrute + div. Köder) sollten doch reichen. Alles andere kann der Angler am Wasser entscheiden. So würde ich es begrüßen. Was kann man dem Angler denn vorwerfen der eigentlich Großbarsch und Zander anstatt Hecht fangen wollte (was nicht schon durch das angeln pers se ad absurdum geführt werden würde?->Fehlfänge unmöglich?!). Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht? Nein! Angeln ohne die Absicht jeden Fisch zu essen? Ja. Dann reduziert man die Angelei auf einen einzigen Aspekt (Fischtheke). Begründung:"Ja wir kaufen doch an der Fischtheke auch mit verbundenen Augen ein" 

In dieser Hinsicht kann man sich etwas mehr "amerikanische Freiheiten" wünschen.


----------



## **bass** (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Bin ich froh dass ich nicht in Deutschland angele... 
Und wenn dann nur an den Grenzgewässern mit Luxemburg. Leider oder villeicht Gott sei dank, haben wir dort eine sehr lange Schonzeit, mit allg. Regeln,Schonmassen und Schonzeiten die auf ein DIN A4 Blatt passen... man siehe da es geht!  (auch in Frankreich) Wenn's dort dann nicht passt gibt es dann noch etwa ein halbes Dutzend andere Gewässer (in Luxemburg) wo ich ausweichen kann und immer (per Gesetz erlaubt) einen Abschnitt oder Fisch finde, den ich beangeln darf! 

Das grosse Extra, was bei euch immer für Diskussionen sorgt, ist das Zurücksetzen der Fische, ich hab die Wahl ob ich den Fisch verwerten will oder nicht, genau wie in Frankreich, Belgien oder Italien (oder sonst auf der ganzen Welt)! ; ) sind das jetzt schon Ami-Verhältnisse? ; ) 

Ich glaube ganz, dass es darum eigentlich gar nicht in diesem Tröööd geht... 

Ein bisschen mehr Ami-Touch? Warum nicht, mehr Produkte, bessere Technik mehr Konkurrenz unter den versch. Marken, das würde heissen dass die Preise eventuell fallen würden usw... 
Nicht alles ist gut, aber ein paar Vorteile wären zu finden, wie z.B. auch das Angeln salonfähiger zu machen.(ob nun durch TV Präsenz, Zeitungen, Messen,Turniere...) 
Damit auch villeicht mehr Leute mal verstehen, dass man nicht nur mit alter Bambusrute und Wurm am Wasser sitzt und stundenlang auf nen Fisch wartet... (was mich relativ nervt...)

Turniere? Warum nicht? Hab mal ein paar in Frankreich (Streetfishing) bestritten und da ist nichts dagegen zu sagen, man trifft Leute die genau so verrückt sind wie man selbst. Man lernt enorm viel dazu (wenn man denn will) es gibt tolle Preise und man hat interressierte Zuschauer denen man auch mal gerne was erklärt, und eigentlich immer nett und interressiert waren! und es läuft immer und sehr streng im Respekt mit der Kreatur ab!

Und dann die ganzen ''Angel-Teams'' die ja fast so oft auftreten als der Löwenzahn in meinem Garten... lasst sie doch! Die gehen ihrer Passion nach! Wären Turniere, die diese Leute dann auch bestreiten würden, würde man sich vielleicht auch mal den einen oder anderen Team-Namen vielleicht merken! ; )

Zu den Fluotrikots, Caps versch. Marken die einige haben wollen oder auch nicht... ich find's gut! Kommt auch besser rüber als irgendwelche Leute die in Fremdenlegionstarnanzügen in Büschen herumlungern und kleinen Kinder und Omis Angst machen ; ) Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden...

Im Endeffekt glaube ich aus der Diskussion aber oft ne Angst rauszulesen, dass auf einmal zuviele Leute am Wasser wären oder eben der pure Neid am Fisch vom Nachbar usw... Ich,Ich und kein anderer...

Im Endeffekt ist es aber ganz einfach, verbessert eure Technik und fangt eben mehr als der andere...

Was wäre erst bei euch los, wenn es auch noch Turniere geben würde? Ihr gönnt jetzt noch nicht mal einem den Erfolg, wenn es denn einer schafft sein Brot mit Angeln zu verdienen, ob nun ein Beyer, Strehlow, Isiasch, was auch immer... 

Kontrollen beim Angeln wie in den USA würd ich auch befürworten! Denn wenn jeder so ein guter und ''ichhaltmichandieregeln Angler'' ist, wie hier im Forum immer behauptet, dürften es ja keine Probleme geben! 
Und die andere Minderheit wird dann wohl merken dass der Fisch an der Theke billiger ist als sich erwischen zu lassen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Perfekt!!!



Perfekt daneben.

Wer die amerikanischen Verhältnisse wünscht, hat die Gesamtszenerie ( immer noch ) nicht verstanden.

Der amerikanische Markt ist riesig, weil die Mentalität der Leute kulturell bed. zu Jagen und Fischen neigt.

Die Amerikaner nutzen auch Ihre riesigen Wasserflächen und Sportfischbestände zur Ausübung des Hobbys.

Die Amerikaner haben eine völlig andere Auffassung zum Tierschutz.

Wer hat denn den Ausdruck "Fangen und Freilassen" erfunden ...klingelt´s ?

Hintergrund sind wirtschaftliche Interessen in Milliardenhöhe und ein Volk, dass Tiernutzung in fast jeder Form akzeptiert.

Bsp. Bow-Fishing , Turniere , Angelsendungen in denen Goldfische mit dem Mund gefangen werden etc.

Da wollt Ihr hin?

Geht nicht, siehe Punkt 1,2,3 meines ersten Posts.

Es gibt keine Voraussetzung für amerikanische Verhältnisse.

Und wenn hier Jemand stolz verkündet, er fange mehrere hundert Zander im Jahr , bekommt er irgendwann auch schon mal massive Probleme mit der Begründbarkeit solchen extremen Verhaltens.

Ein Amerikaner hingegen bekäme einen Orden und Preisgeld verliehen.

Jungs, ist doch Alles kein Problem.

Wer sich ausleben möchte, kann dies sorgenfrei in bspw. den Niederlanden tun...so ähnlich wie ein Isaiasch und auch ein Beyer.

In Deutschland stellt diese Art des Umgangs eben ein Problem dar.

R.S.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Perfekt daneben.
> 
> Wer die amerikanischen Verhältnisse wünscht, hat die Gesamtszenerie ( immer noch ) nicht verstanden.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe nicht, worauf du hinaus willst. Dass die "amerikanischen Verhältnisse" bzgl. des Angelns bei uns gesetzlich nicht erlaubt sind, ist die eine Sache. Dass sie durchaus machbar wären, eine andere. Das hat nämlich mit Wasserfläche etc. wenig zu tun.

Bzgl. Bow-Fishing: Das wird lediglich in einigen Flüssen in den USA betrieben, weil man dazu viel Fisch im Wasser haben muss, den man von der Oberfläche her bejagen kann. Wenn dies der Fall ist, habe ich damit auch gar kein Problem (im Gegenteil: Habe es selbst schon mehrmals mit Leidenschaft gemacht). In North Carolina wirst du z.B. kaum jemanden bei dieser Art der Jagd (hat ja mit Angeln nix zu tun) erleben, weil die Gewässer komplett anders gestrickt sind.

Die Gesellschaft tickt einfach in den USA, in Mitteleuropa, in Japan, ... völlig anders. Darum ist die Sicht auf das Angeln (Alkoholkonsum, Waffengebrauch, Sex, ...) völlig verschieden. Weniger, weil das irgendwas mit lokalen Notwendigkeiten zu tun hat.


----------



## Purist (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das hat nämlich mit Wasserfläche etc. wenig zu tun.



Glaubst du? Man kann es wegreden, aber dann sind wir nur noch auf Stammtischniveau. 

USA, Einwohnerzahl ca. 317 Millionen, Wasserfläche: ca. 664.700 km² (etwa 236 700 davon gehen nach Alaska)

Deutschland, Einwohnerzahl 80,7 Millionen, Wasserfläche: ca. 8.600km²

Von der Besiedelungsdichte will ich gar nicht erst anfangen..

Kurios, wenn man die Daten heraussucht: Ob's ausschließlich Binnengewässer sind, lässt sich nicht so einfach herausfinden. Ist aber egal, Amis angeln, genauso wie wir, schließlich auch gern im Salzwasser


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

@Johnny
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

@RS
"Wir "akzeptieren doch ebenfalls nahezu jegliche Art der Tiernutzung.
Der einzige Unterschied zu den USA dürfte allein darin bestehen,das dieser Umstand in D weitaus scheinheiliger und verlogener verkauft wird.Alibitierschutz der nur dann zum tragen kommt,wenn er möglichst wenig bis nichts kostet.Welche Variante dürfte wohl die ehrlichere sein?


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> *Ich denke, dass sich deine Betrachtungsweise zu konkret auf Amerika bezieht. *
> 
> Dann wähle eine andere Überschrift; die C+R Debatte wurde von Dir mit "off-topic" beschrieben, im weiteren Verlauf beziehst du Dich aber ebenfalls darauf.
> 
> ...





Also den letzten Absatz lasse ich mal unkommentiert; da vertüddelst Du Dich in  - ja sagen wir es ruhig heraus - unsachlichen Annahmen.

Schreiben um des Schreibens Willen .

Ich erkenne auch in diesem zielgerichteten Thread eine Linie ;

diese Linie wird vornehmlich von der Jugend aufgegriffen, die sich zu allererst voll ausleben möchte - möglichst unbeschränkt und sehr ich-bezogen.

Das liest man nicht zum ersten mal - so fordert der eine einen möglichst kostenfreien Angeltrip um für wenig Geld gleich mehrere Fischereirechtliche Zonen abzufahren ;

natürlich inkl. Motorisierung und Zeltplatz in der Natur.

Der Andere möchte liberalste Verhältnisse und setzt sich für imaginäre Angelkumpel der Zukunft ein - Scheinfreies Angeln für Alle !!!

Was hat man denn als Angler konkret davon, außer mehr Lidl - Kunden ans Gewässer zu locken?

Jammerei wird dann groß, wenn man plötzlich auf verbrannter Erde steht bzw. beobachtet, wie Unbedarfte einem Weißfisch den Haken aus dem Schlund popeln.

Wieder einer ( junge, "bekannte Größe" ) fordert in einem Artikel, gefälligst überall seine Art der Fischerei zu unterstützen ( vom Boot , driftend ) und jammert trotzig, er habe das Angeln aufgrund neuer Gesetze zur Bootsnutzung an diesen Gewässern aufgegeben.

Auf die Idee, dass er selbst vllt. maßgeblich dazu beigetragen hat, indem er massenhaft Raubfisch aus bewirtschafteten Gewässern zieht, diesen dabei praktisch aber immer zurücksetzt , sich zudem damit in der Fachpresse präsentiert ,führt bei derart sinnfreier Angelei im Auge des Bewirtschafters natürlich zu Sanktionen...leiden müssen nun Alle darunter.

Ich glaube, die Mentallität der You-Tube-Generation geht weg vom Angeln, hin zu Selbstdarstellung und auch Vermarktung.

Die Natur in verhältnismäßigen Grenzen zu nutzen, steht dem im Wege.

Ich konsumiere und meine Erfolge sollen konsumiert werden (Selbstdarstellung/Erhöhung)

Ich will Angeln wie ICH will

Ich will das aber so nicht 

Ich bin besonders clever 

Ich finde alle Einschränkungen doof

Ich,Ich, Ich...

In einigen Jahren wirst Du Deine angestrebten Ideale kritischer sehen.


R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (11. Mai 2014)

Purist schrieb:


> Glaubst du? Man kann es wegreden, aber dann sind wir nur noch auf Stammtischniveau.
> 
> USA, Einwohnerzahl ca. 317 Millionen, Wasserfläche: ca. 664.700 km² (etwa 236 700 davon gehen nach Alaska)
> 
> ...




Gut nimm doch Bevölkerungsdichte mit dazu. Sagt auch nicht alles. 

Niederlande
 Fläche41.548 km²
Bevölkerungsdichte402 Einwohner pro km²
(Zum Vergleich Deutschland nur 220)

Dass die angelei in den Niederlanden besser ist als bei uns wird jeder unterschreiben der nicht an den Bodden wohnt.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



> Dass die angelei in den Niederlanden besser ist als bei uns wird jeder unterschreiben der nicht an den Bodden wohnt.


Das einzige was in Holland besser als bei uns ist, dass ist die einfache Zugänglichkeit der Gewässer für jedermann, ohne Prüfungshürden und Bürokratie!
Das wars dann aber auch schon, denn ansonsten finde ich es ziemlich sinnfrei Anglern zu verbieten und ihr ureigenes Recht ab zu sprechen, auch schon mal einen Fisch zu entnehmen. Freizügigkeit ist anders!
Ich will hierzulande jedenfalls weder holländische, noch amerikanische Verhältnise, sondern nur einzelne strukturelle Veränderungen.

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Gut nimm doch Bevölkerungsdichte mit dazu. Sagt auch nicht alles.
> 
> Niederlande
> Fläche41.548 km²
> ...



Ich würde das nicht unterschreiben, wegen den von Taxidermist genannten Gründen. 

Zudem, die Niederlande haben eine Wasserfläche von ca 7640km² bei einer Bevölkerung von 16,7 Millionen. Da macht die hohe Bevölkerungsdichte auch nicht mehr Personen pro km² Wasserfläche aus, im Gegenteil (vergl. Deutschland: 8600km² bei 80,7 Millionen Einwohnern).

Noch eine interessante Karte, wie genau.. keine Ahnung, aber sie zeigt sehr hübsch, in welchen Ländern viel Wasserfläche im Bezug auf die Landfläche vorkommt. Oh Wunder, die Niederlande, Skandinavien und die USA sind ganz vorne mit dabei:
http://www.de.worldstat.info/World/List_of_countries_by_Water_surface_%28percentage_of_total_area%29


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das einzige was in Holland besser als bei uns ist, dass ist die einfache Zugänglichkeit der Gewässer für jedermann, ohne Prüfungshürden und Bürokratie!
> Das wars dann aber auch schon, denn ansonsten finde ich es ziemlich sinnfrei Anglern zu verbieten und ihr ureigenes Recht ab zu sprechen, auch schon mal einen Fisch zu entnehmen. Freizügigkeit ist anders!
> Ich will hierzulande jedenfalls weder holländische, noch amerikanische Verhältnise, sondern nur einzelne strukturelle Veränderungen.
> 
> Jürgen



Meiner Meinung nach geht in dicht besiedelten Regionen freier Zugang zu den Gewässern NUR mit weitreichendem Entnahmeverbot, sonst sind die Gewässer in Kürze leergefangen. Vor diesem Zusammenhang finde ich die Regelung in den Niederlanden alles andere als dumm.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



> in dicht besiedelten Regionen freier Zugang zu den Gewässern NUR mit weitreichendem Entnahmeverbot


Wenn dies wirklich so sein soll, dann lasst uns den Begriff "Angeln" vergessen und das ganze vielleicht in "posieren mit Fischen" umbenennen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Angeln:
Der Versuch in der Freizeit und/oder zur Entspannung Fische mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder zu fangen.

Fischen:
Fischfang mit allen möglichen Fangmitteln zum Verzehr.......

Angelfischen:
Elender Kunstbegriff von "denen da oben" und Wissenschaftlern aus  dem Elfenbeinturm..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=284900


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn dies wirklich so sein soll, dann lasst uns den Begriff "Angeln" vergessen und das ganze vielleicht in "posieren mit Fischen" umbenennen!
> 
> Jürgen



Ich bin Kochtopfangler, trotzdem kann ich gelegentlich dem Angeln ohne jede Verwertungsabsicht viel abgewinnen.

 Angeln ist die Kunst, einen Fisch an den Haken und aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. Mit Verwertungsabsicht hat Angeln erst mal gar nix zu tun.

 Ich war gerade dienstlich in den USA. War dort mit zwei Kollegen Barschangeln. Habe sie zuvor gefragt, ob sie meine Fische haben wollen, da ich im Hotel wenig damit anfangen kann. Beide haben abgewunken und gesagt, dass sie in den vergangenen 3 Jahren keinen einzigen Fisch entnommen haben. Gefangen haben wir in 6 Stunden zusammen dann 47 teils kapitale Burschen. Das war Angeln pur und alle Fische schwimmen wieder.


----------



## nordbeck (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht unterschreiben, wegen den von Taxidermist genannten Gründen.
> 
> Zudem, die Niederlande haben eine Wasserfläche von ca 7640km² bei einer Bevölkerung von 16,7 Millionen. Da macht die hohe Bevölkerungsdichte auch nicht mehr Personen pro km² Wasserfläche aus, im Gegenteil (vergl. Deutschland: 8600km² bei 80,7 Millionen Einwohnern).
> 
> ...




Dafür wieder höhere Quote an Angler in der Bevölkerung und mehr Anglertouristen. 
Ich glaube nicht dass der angeldruck in den Niederlanden geringer ist als in Deutschland.


----------



## Purist (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach geht in dicht besiedelten Regionen freier Zugang zu den Gewässern NUR mit weitreichendem Entnahmeverbot, sonst sind die Gewässer in Kürze leergefangen.
> 
> Vor diesem Zusammenhang finde ich die Regelung in den Niederlanden alles andere als dumm.



In den Niederlanden kommen auf einen Quadratkilometer Wasserfläche  ca. 2186 Einwohner, in Deutschland sind es ca. 9384.. das sind mehr als viermal so viele Leute..
In den USA kommt man auf nur 476 Einwohner pro km².

Die Regelungen in den Niederlanden, bezüglich der Entnahme, betreffen den Aal und den Hecht, die eine Art ist vom Aussterben bedroht, die andere verhindert in einem Land, wo C&R sich größter Beliebtheit unter allen Anglern erfreut, dass die Weißfischbestände überhand nehmen. Welche Rolle dabei ein bekanntes Frettchen mit seinem Aktivitäten spielte, lasse ich an dieser Stelle einmal offen 

Weitreichendes Entnahmeverbot? 
Abgesehen davon, dass in Deutschland die Anglerzahlen (durch die Hürde mit der Prüfung, aber auch den damit verbundenen Kosten) bewusst niedrig gehalten werden, sorgen die Gesetze aber auch die Bewirtschaftung (meist durch Vereine) dafür, dass hier entnommen werden darf, entnommen werden kann, ohne die Bestände zu reduzieren. 
Kann man falsch finden, kann man aber auch verstehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Purist schrieb:


> Die Regelungen in den Niederlanden, bezüglich der Entnahme, betreffen den Aal und den Hecht, die eine Art ist vom Aussterben bedroht, die andere verhindert in einem Land, wo C&R sich größter Beliebtheit unter allen Anglern erfreut, dass die Weißfischbestände überhand nehmen.



Du hast den Karpfen vergessen:
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm

Zitat:
"Gefangener Karpfen muss immer lebend in dasselbe Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden (catch & release). Soweit nicht anders angegeben, ist das zeitweise verwahren in einem Setzkescher oder einer Aufbewahrungstasche in demselben Gewässer erlaubt."



Purist schrieb:


> Weitreichendes Entnahmeverbot?
> Abgesehen davon, dass in Deutschland die Anglerzahlen (durch die Hürde mit der Prüfung, aber auch den damit verbundenen Kosten) bewusst niedrig gehalten werden, sorgen die Gesetze aber auch die Bewirtschaftung (meist durch Vereine) dafür, dass hier entnommen werden darf, entnommen werden kann, ohne die Bestände zu reduzieren.



Ja klar. Deshalb ist mittlerweile hier in Franken weitestgehend die Entnahme von Rotauge und Rotfeder ganzjährig untersagt, reglementieren die Vereine die Entnahme von Raubfisch auf ein Exemplar pro Woche (mit sehr ausgedehnten Schonzeiten bzw. entsprechenden Köderverboten, um den gleichen Effekt zu erzielen), darf man oft max. 1 Schleie pro Woche entnehmen und ist die Karpfenentnahme pro Jahr auf ca. 30 begrenzt.

Das alles machen die Vereine sicher, weil wir kein Entnahmeproblem haben |kopfkrat

 Ich kann dir ein paar Besatzzahlen hier aus der Gegend für Hecht, Zander und Karpfen nennen, um die Bestände konstant zu halten. Ohne heftigen Besatz sieht's da ganz düster aus. Selbsterhaltende Bestände gibt es hier bei vielen Fischarten wegen der Kombination Wels/Kormoran/Angler faktisch nicht mehr.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Auch wenn ich hier wieder scharf an ner C&R Meinung vorbei schramme.... in anderen Ländern wird mehr geangelt, da es dort populärer ist und weniger Zugangsbeschränkungen existieren. Man kann also sagen, dass die Heimsuchung durch Angler ähnlich wie in D ist (gerade NL viele mir das bsp ein, da es eben um die Ecke ist). Dennoch fahren die Deutschen gerade in diese Länder um zu Angeln.... stellt sich die Frage warum nur? Weil dort einfach mehr im Wasser schwimmt? Weil eben durch ne andere Einstellung nicht alles mit nach Hause wandert? Sollte man sich doch mal Gedanken drüber machen.....

 Ami Verhältnisse werden wir nie bekommen.... vorher versuchen wir mit Hilfe der EU die anderen Länder zu bekehren


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Im Ausland wird halt geangelt...

Bei uns gefischt oder angelgefischt.........

Das dürfte das meiste erklären.........



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln:
> Der Versuch in der Freizeit und/oder zur Entspannung Fische mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder zu fangen.
> 
> Fischen:
> ...


----------



## Fr33 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Richtig Thomas.... das ist wohl das Problem..... dann bin ich zu 95% Angler und wohl zu 5% Fischer


----------



## Jose (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

dann geh ich also fischen? aber sicher doch - und entspann mich prächtig dabei


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Natürlich kann man sich auch beim Nahrungserwerb entspannen...

Würd ich nie bezweifeln ...

Lästerer könnten da jetzt vielleicht auch sagen, "guck Dir mal Beamte an".. 
;-)))))))))

Es gibt halt Fischer oder "Angelfischer", die sich freuen, wenn sie beim Nahrungserwerb  auch entspannen können...

Und es gibt Angler, die sich freuen, wenn bei der Entspannung in der Freizeit auch mal ein Fisch für die Küche abfällt...

Und es gibt welche, denen das alles eh wurscht ist - und jede "Mischform" dazwischen.......

Wärs mir auch, hätten wir eher "amerikanische Verhältnisse" auch beim Angeln in Richtung "leben und leben lassen". 

Wegen mir können die alle angeln, solange eben nicht mehr Fisch rauskommt, als   die Bestände vertragen.

So dass sie weiterhin von allen Anglern genutzt werden können..


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Jose schrieb:


> dann geh ich also fischen? aber sicher doch - und entspann mich prächtig dabei



Fischen gehen ist aber nicht gleich Fischen gehen. Die einen assoziieren damit eine Eindeutschung des US Ausdrucks "fishing", was eben für Angler und Angeln dort ganz normal ist.

Hier in Deutschland gibt es prinzipiell schon die beiden Ausdrücke Fischen (mit Netzen oder Reusen zum kommerziellen Zweck) oder eben Angeln. 

Und das Unwort "Angelfischen". Letztlich soll das wohl nur seitens der Verbände die Situation für den Deutschen Angler...pardon Angelfischer klar machen. 

Angeln ist ein Hobby. Ein Hobby übt man aus, weil man Freude daran empfindet. Fischen ist ein Beruf, den übt man aus, weil man irgendwie überleben möchte und etwas zum Essen braucht.

Und das ist genau der Zweck vom "Angelfischer". Einziger Grund = Kochtopf. Das die Verbände damit mal wieder den spezialisierten Teil der Angler vor den Kopf stossen ist egal. Hauptsache die können wieder den Bückling vor den "Naturschutzverbänden" machen.


----------



## Jose (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

ein paar korinthen zwischendurch 
angeln = fischfang mit rute und haken (pöddern also nicht ?!) (Duden)
fischen = fischfang egal womit zum broterwerb (Duden)
angelfischerei = schwarzer schimmel oder weißer rappen = höherer blödsinn, wohl auch zum broterwerb. (VDSF)

angeln ist also weder zum vergnügen oder verzehren sondern einfach nur fische fangen. 
erst dann wird man ja vergnügt satt :m

(meine persönliche unterscheidung angeln<>fischen war immer, dass ich fischen als ernsthafter, engagierter, jagdmäßiger empfand. tja, was man sich manchmal so denkt...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Richtig lesen, habe lange genug an den Formulierungen gebastelt:


> Der Versuch in der Freizeit und/oder zur Entspannung Fische mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder zu fangen.


Köder, nicht Haken, eben wegen pöddern oder Horni fangen mit Fransenblinkern.


----------



## Purist (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du hast den Karpfen vergessen:
> http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm
> 
> Zitat:
> "Gefangener Karpfen muss immer lebend in dasselbe Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden (catch & release). Soweit nicht anders angegeben, ist das zeitweise verwahren in einem Setzkescher oder einer Aufbewahrungstasche in demselben Gewässer erlaubt."



Ich habe da einiges vergessen, das kommt davon, wenn man 1. nie dort angelt, 2. nur ein bis zwei Inforwische darüber im Netz gelesen hat. Manche dortigen Regeln erscheinen mir aber auch schräg zu sein, nicht nur das Entnahmeverbot für Karpfen, alleine wieviele Fische man überhaupt entnehmen darf.. oje..



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das alles machen die Vereine sicher, weil wir kein Entnahmeproblem haben |kopfkrat



Kann auch falsches wirtschaften sein, abgesehen von Überpopulationen an Wels und Kormoranen. Ein Verein der seine Gewässer falsch besetzt, zuviele Mitglieder aufnimmt (im Verhältnis zum Gewässer), speziellen Wünschen einzelner Mitgliedergruppen blind folgt.. etc., der hat irgendwann mit derartigen Problemen zu kämpfen.

Zu was würden in dem Fall US-Verhältnisse führen, C&R ist dort eher in den Bereichen Gesetz, wo es auch bei uns anzutreffen ist.


----------



## Laub10 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angel-Boom! Amerikanische Verhältnisse bald auch in Deutschland?*

Man sollte nie die Achtung vor der Kreatur verlieren


----------

